# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Σχέση και στο βάθος....Πελαργός.

## petran

Γεια χαρα παιδια κ απο αυτο το ''νημα''.
Ελπιζω να ανοιξα,σωστα,σε αυτο το ''μερος'',το θεμα που πιθανοτατα θα με απασχολησει στο μελλον,και που σιγουρα,θα χρειαστω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας.
Αυτο βεβαια,δεν σημαινει,οτι,δεν διαβασω και μονος μου διαφορα θεματα,που αφορουν την αναπαραγωγη κ οχι μονο.Δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλά σιγουρα,θα χρειαστω καποια βοηθεια.
Λοιπον,σημερα το μεσημερι,που γυρισα σπιτι,η μικρη ειχε κανει ενα αυγουλακι(φυσικα ασπορο,δεν μ αρεσει η λεξη κλουβιο).
Τα ειχα εξω απο το πρωι στις 07.30 εως τις 20.30.Τα εβαλα μεσα γιατι δεν εχω φτιαξει ακομα την κατασκευη για εξω,κ ελπιζω να μην ''συμβει''τιποτα τις λιγες μερες ευχομαι μεχρι να την φτιαξω.
*Οποιαδηποτε γνωμη-συμβουλη για τα πρωτα αυτα βηματα,ευπροσδεκτη.*

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Πέτρο. 

Θα σου πω μόνο το σημαντικότερο (για μένα) αν έχεις σκοπό να πας 

σε αναπαραγωγή φέτος.. ( αν και εφόσον τα πουλάκια είναι σε διάθεση αλλα και υγιή ) !!! 

Θέλει σταθερό σημείο , όχι κουνήματα στο κλουβί και ησυχία. 

Δεν θέλουν να είμαστε συνέχεια από πάνω τους και να τα "ενοχλούμε".

Σκέψου ( πάντα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε κάπως έτσι ) τι αρέσει στους ανθρώπους και τι όχι και κάνε παραλληλισμό.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα Πετρο προτεινω να αφησεις τα πουλακια ακομα χωρια , ας κανει η μικρη ασπορη γεννα . Εχει λιγες ωρες μονο που εχει ερθει στον χωρο .
Θα σου κανει αυτην την γεννα  ασπορη , επειτα θα εχει προσαρμοστει κιολας θα μπει να γνωρισει τον κυριο θα ερωτευτουν θα προκυψει οτι ειναι να προκυψει και να επομενη ενσπορη γεννα !
Δεν υπαρχει λογος να βιαστεις προτρεχει η ασφαλεια τους !

----------


## petran

Ανοιγω αυτο το ''νημα''γιατι θελω να ξεκινησω και εγω τις προσπαθειες για αναπαραγωγη,οποτε,πιστευω οτι απο ''εδω'',θα ζηταω την γνωμη-βοηθεια σας.
Για αυτο θα παρακαλουσα(πολυ φιλικα,παντα)να μην μεταφερθει αλλού,αυτο το post μου.
Οπως σας περιεγραψα σε αλλη υποενοτητα της παρεας μας,εχω καποιο θεμα με την κατασκευη.Την Παρασκευη μαζι με την βοηθεια ενος φιλου μου,που αυτος ''σκαμπαζει''θα προσπαθησω να φερω την κατασκευη στα ισια της,να βιδωσω τα πλεξιγκλας και αμεσως να την παω στον μαραγκο για μπροστινο πορτακι τελαρακι.Οποτε φανταζομαι την επομενη δευτερα τριτη να ειμαι κομπλε.
Στο θεμα μας τωρα.....
*Να βαλω την θηληκια στην ζευγαρωστρα,με το χωρισμα βεβαια;;*
Να αφησω μονο τα καγκελα ή να βαλω π.χ χαρτονι για να μην βλεπονται;
Τωρα βαζω καθε μερα στον αρσενικο αβγο κ fertivit.
Στην μικρη,αβγο μερα παρα μερα,κ καθε μερα fertivit κ ασβεστιο σε καψουλα.
Αυριο θα παω να παρω μιγμα τροφης.
Να αλλαξω,+ -κατι;
Δηλαδη ,α τα βαλω ''μαζι''ωστε να ερθουν πιθο κοντα κ οταν σε μια βδομαδα ,τελειωσουν τα βασανα με την κατασκευη,να βγαλω κ τα καγγελα;;
Καλο βραδυ παιδια.
*Δημητρη,Στελιο,κ οι λοιποι,τα φωτα σαςςςςςςςςςςςςς.*

----------


## Steliosan

Για μενα πρωτα βασικοτατη αρχη ειναι να δεις αυτο Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά απ'οπου και να ειναι η θυληκια σου και θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινησεις του χρονου μιας και πιανουν οι ζεστες.Τωρα πια αν δεν κρατιεσαι...κανε οτι νομιζεις.

Να ξερεις ομως οτι προεχει πανω απ'ολα ο σεβασμος,σωστη διαχειρηση και διατηρηση των μικρων μας φιλων.

----------


## johnakos32

Αφού ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Στέλιος και είναι και τα δύο πουλιά υγείεστατα να τα βάλεις να βλέπονται διότι ήδη ο Μάιος τελειώνει μην σε πιάσουν και οι ζέστες! 
Το ferti vit να ξέρεις είναι συμπλήρωμα,  τις βιταμίνες θα τις παίρνουν από τα πράσινα που πρέπει να τους βάζεις κατά καιρούς. 
Αν είναι προετοιμασμενα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα καθυστερήσεις με χαρτόνι και άλλο..

----------


## petran

> Για μενα πρωτα βασικοτατη αρχη ειναι να δεις αυτο Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά *απ'οπου και να ειναι η θυληκια σου* και θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινησεις του χρονου μιας και πιανουν οι ζεστες.Τωρα πια αν δεν κρατιεσαι...κανε οτι νομιζεις.
> 
> Να ξερεις ομως οτι προεχει πανω απ'ολα ο σεβασμος,σωστη διαχειρηση και διατηρηση των μικρων μας φιλων.


Ε οχι,και απο οπου και να ειναι η νυφουλα μας :: 
Ειναι απο ΣΠΙΤΙ......
Ειναι απο τον Στελιο...... :bye:

----------


## Steliosan

> Ε οχι,και απο οπου και να ειναι η νυφουλα μας
> Ειναι απο ΣΠΙΤΙ......
> Ειναι απο τον Στελιο......


Δεν αντιλεγω Πετρο οτι ειναι υγιες το πουλακι αλλα και για την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος για το θυληκο αλλα και η νεα αφιξη για τον αρσενικο και γενικως να ξερεις οτι ακομα και οι πιο μικρες αλλαγες στο χωρο οπου ζουν τα καναρινια μπορει να τα στρεσαρει αλλα οκ εσυ θα κρινεις αν θες να συνεχισεις εξαρταται και ο χαρακτηρας χεχε οπως βλεπεις παιζουν πολλοι παραγοντες ρολο εγω απλως λεω τι θα εκανα εγω... :winky:

----------


## jk21

Επειδη ειδα τον αρσενικο πριν λιγο απο κοντα ,θα ελεγα να μεινουν ακομα χωρια .Δεν με ανησυχει το ματακι του που ανεφερε ο Πετρος σε αλλο θεμα (Πετρο ... εχω χαθει λιγο με τα αρκετα θεματα ... ) οσο το οτι τον ειδα αδυνατο αρκετα (την αλλη φορα που ειχε τυχει να το δω ,δεν ηταν τοσο ) ,ευτυχως χωρις ερεθισμενα εντερα και με υπολειματα ακαρεων στα ποδια (θελει και αλλο αλοιφουλα και δεν εφτασε το τριημερο που σταματησε ο Πετρος ,απλα θελει προσοχη να μην λαδωθει το πτερωμα ).Επειδη υπαρχει και καποιο παρελθον που με υποψιαζει για μυκητες 

*Είναι κρυωμένο το φιλαράκι μου ;*θα παρει καποιες μερες νυσταμισιν ,οποτε σε πρωτη φαση ,δεν τιθεται θεμα αμεσης   ενωσης  .Αν τα ακαρεα φυγουν ,το πουλακι παρει βαρος ,τοτε αυτα θα ειναι καλα σημαδια ,να επιταχυνθει ισως λιγο η καραντινα ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση αμεσα

----------


## ninos

Έχει καρινα Δημήτρη το πουλάκι ? Είδες εάν είναι πυρωμένο ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι αυτο με ανησυχησε .Εχει αρχισει καρινα ,αλλα με αδυνατη μεν ,καθαρη ομως κοιλια .

το οργανο του ,δεν θα το ελεγα οτι ειχε τη διογκωση ενηλικου καναρινιου πυρωμενου ,αλλα φαινοτανε να ειναι ξεκαθαρα αρσενικο και .. σφιχτο

----------


## johnakos32

> και .. σφιχτο


Αυτό τώρα πως το συμπέρανες ?
 ::  
Πέτρο το πουλάκι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ?

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Οχι,δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι.Δημητρη,δεν καταλαβα κατι,συνεχιζω το epithol;

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη φαινεται και οπτικα .... αλλα εβαλα και  << τον τυπο επι των ηλων >>  :Happy: 

Πετρο τα ακαρεα δεν μπορουν να μεινουν και εχουν αμεση σχεση με το σηκωμα του ποδιου που κανει 

ειτε με επιθολ ,ειτε με pulmosan αν δεν θες να λαδωθει επιπλεον ,πρεπει να του γινει αγωγη

* περι των προβληματων ,ας τα πουμε στο αλλο θεμα ,τα υπολοιπα αν χρειαστει

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα και απο εδω :: .
Λοιπον,μιας και αυτη η υποενοτητα,μιλα για αναπαραγωγη,θα ηθελα την γνωμη των ειδικων ως προς το επομενο βημα.
Μιας και η κλουβα,επιτελους ετοιμαστηκε,να βγαλω ,αυριο μεθαυριο,φωτο τα ποδαρακια του''παιχτη''(να δουμε,πως παει με τα λεπια),και την κοιλιτσα του(να δουμε τι γινεται με την καρινα),και αν τελικα κρινετε(*Δημητρη,Στελιο,ακούτεεεεεε  εε* ::  ::  ::  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ),να βαλω το ζευγος στην ζευγαρωστρα,με το χωρισμα βεβαια.
Αλλά,αυτο,να το κανω το Σαββατο,που δεν δουλευω,ωστε να ειμαι παρων,και να παρακολουθησω τις πρωτες τους,αντιδρασεις.Θυμιζω οτι η νυφουλα,ηρθε στο σπιτι,στις 22/5.Ευχαριστω για την οποια γνωμη σας. :bye:

----------


## ninos

Οκ Πέτρο. Αναμένουμε..

----------


## jk21

εγω θα πω τη γνωμη μου ,με το τελος της αγωγης του nystamycyn ,οταν δω την κοιλιτσα του ,αν εχουν καθαρισει τα ποδαρακια του εννοειται πρωτα και αν δω επισης βιντεακι 1 λεπτου ,των πουλιων στην ιδια κλουβα με χωρισμα (οχι οπτικο )

----------


## petran

> εγω θα πω τη γνωμη μου ,με το τελος της αγωγης του nystamycyn ,οταν δω την κοιλιτσα του ,αν εχουν καθαρισει τα ποδαρακια του εννοειται πρωτα και αν δω επισης βιντεακι 1 λεπτου ,των πουλιων στην ιδια κλουβα με χωρισμα (οχι οπτικο )


Ναι,μηπως θελεις και πυρηνικο αφοπλισμο;; :: Διακηρυξη της Ελληνικης Α.Ο.Ζ ;;; :: Επανδρωμενη αποστολη στον Αρη;; ::   Κατι άλλο;;; :: 


Σε πειραζω.Γιατι ρε Μητσαρα,τοσα πολλά;;;Τι σου εχω κανει;;; ::

----------


## jk21

μεχρι τελος αγωγης ,δεν ενωνουμε πουλια ετσι κι αλλιως 

αν δω την κοιλια αν οχι καλυτερα σε παχος ,εστω οχι χειροτερα  ......

αν εχουν καθαρισει τα ποδια (σε αυτο δεν ειμαι απολυτος γιατι ισως τα λεπια να ειναι και αλλης αιτιας αν επιμενουν και δεν ειναι ακαρεα )

τοτε επειδη οι πιθανοι μυκητες που θα εχουν υποχωρησει ή μη υπαρκτοι μυκητες ,δεν ειναι κατι μεταδοτικο  ,

επειδη το αρσενικο δεν καταπονειται οσο το θηλυκο στις γεννες 

θα συζητουσα συντομα αναπαραγωγη 

αλλα επειδη ο δικος σου δεν τον νοιαζει τι λεμε εμεις 

αν μας εβαζες και το σχετικο βιντεακι 

θα εδειχνε αν εχει το μυαλο του στο ζευγαρωμα με τις κινησεις του

αν ναι τοτε πιθανοτατα θα σου πω (γνωμη .δεν κανονιζω εγω ) να προχωρησεις (οχι σιγουρα και θα εξαρτηθει απο τον συνδιασμο των παραπανω ) 

αν οχι ,αυτο θα δειχνει οτι το πουλακι δεν ειναι πυρωμενο και στα μεσα ιουνη ειναι λιγο αργα να προσπαθησεις τοτε να τον φερεις σε σχετικη κατασταση και θα παει για του χρονου η προσπαθεια

----------


## panos70

Πετρο μηπως ειναι λιγο αργα να ξεκινησεις τωρα ζευγαρωμα ; αφου εχουν και μερικα ψυλοπροβληματακια που πρεπει να λυθουν

----------


## petran

> μεχρι τελος αγωγης ,δεν ενωνουμε πουλια ετσι κι αλλιως 
> 
> αν δω την κοιλια αν οχι καλυτερα σε παχος ,εστω οχι χειροτερα  ......
> 
> αν εχουν καθαρισει τα ποδια (σε αυτο δεν ειμαι απολυτος γιατι ισως τα λεπια να ειναι και αλλης αιτιας αν επιμενουν και δεν ειναι ακαρεα )
> 
> τοτε επειδη οι πιθανοι μυκητες που θα εχουν υποχωρησει ή μη υπαρκτοι μυκητες ,δεν ειναι κατι μεταδοτικο  ,
> 
> επειδη το αρσενικο δεν καταπονειται οσο το θηλυκο στις γεννες 
> ...


Δημητρη,καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.
Λεω να κανω το εξης.
Το Σαββατο θα ειναι η έννατη μερα με Nystamysyn.
Το πρωι να βγαλω φωτο,τα ποδια του και την κοιλιτσα του.
Και  αν υπαρχει καλυτερευση,την Κυριακη ας πουμε,τα βαζω στην ζευγαρωστρα με  το χωρισμα(μονο καγκελα,οχι χαρτονι),τα παρακολουθω,τραβαω ενα βιντεκι  και βλεπουμε.
O.K,δεν αποφασιζεις εσυ,οπως λες,αλλά η γνωμη σου,οπως και των άλλων παιδιων ειναι παντα σεβαστη.
Να ρωτησω κατι ως προς την προσπαθεια πυρωματος του αρσενικου,απο πλευρας διατροφης;;
Του  βαζω καθε μερα αυγο(1/4 ασπραδι κ κροκο),μηλο(μηπως παχυνει λιγο)κ το  μιγμα που ξερεις,μαλιστα και  με λιναρι που βρηκα σημερα.
Μαρουλι,καθε 3 μερες.Τι λες γι αυτο;
Και κατι άλλο:
Καποια  στιγμη,οποτε μπορεσεις για να μην σε κουραζω,θα ηθελα να μου πεις,αν  δεν ειναι ακαρεα τα λεπια στα ποδαρακια του,τι άλλο μπορει να ειναι;
Ειναι ανησυχητικο;
Οποτε μπορεσεις..
Καληνυχτα σε σενα και στα παιδια της παρεας.

----------


## petran

> Πετρο μηπως ειναι λιγο αργα να ξεκινησεις τωρα ζευγαρωμα ; αφου εχουν και μερικα ψυλοπροβληματακια που πρεπει να λυθουν


Δεν ξερω,''ποσο αργα''ειναι;
Παντως ο καιρος ακομα ειναι συμμαχος...Γεια χαρα...

----------


## jk21

Αυγο ετσι αδυνατο που ειναι ,ειπαμε καθε μερα 

Σπορους οσους θελει 

Μηλο κομμενο οπως και καθε φρουτο ,σιγουρα μεχρι τελος της αγωγης και ισως και μετα αν αποδειχθει οτι ειχε μυκητες γιατι τα σακχαρα του τρεφουν τους μυκητες (και ευχομαι να μην εδινες .... και αυτα περι φρουτων τα ειχαμε πει απο κοντα .... αν δινεις παει πισω η αποτελεσματικοτητα της αγωγης )

επισης οσο δινεις αγωγη οχι χορταρικο γιατι θα πινει λιγοτερο νερο και αρα λιγοτερο φαρμακο (και αυτο το ειπαμε οταν αποφασισαμε να δωσεις στο νερο και οχι στο στομα το φαρμακο για να μην το στρεσσαρεις )

οταν  θα τελειωσει η αγωγη και αν το πουλι ειναι οκ ,χορταρικα σταδιακα το λιγοτερο 4 με 5 μερες την εβδομαδα και οχι μονο μαρουλι

----------


## petran

> Αυγο ετσι αδυνατο που ειναι ,ειπαμε καθε μερα 
> 
> Σπορους οσους θελει 
> 
> Μηλο κομμενο οπως και καθε φρουτο ,σιγουρα μεχρι τελος της αγωγης και ισως και μετα αν αποδειχθει οτι ειχε μυκητες γιατι τα σακχαρα του τρεφουν τους μυκητες (και ευχομαι να μην εδινες .... και αυτα περι φρουτων τα ειχαμε πει απο κοντα .... αν δινεις παει πισω η αποτελεσματικοτητα της αγωγης )
> 
> επισης οσο δινεις αγωγη οχι χορταρικο γιατι θα πινει λιγοτερο νερο και αρα λιγοτερο φαρμακο (και αυτο το ειπαμε οταν αποφασισαμε να δωσεις στο νερο και οχι στο στομα το φαρμακο για να μην το στρεσσαρεις )
> 
> οταν  θα τελειωσει η αγωγη και αν το πουλι ειναι οκ ,χορταρικα σταδιακα το λιγοτερο 4 με 5 μερες την εβδομαδα και οχι μονο μαρουλι


Εχω γινει κουρστικος, που θα σου πω άλλη μια φορα....*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ*.
Καληνυχτα....... :winky:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας.Σημερα,εβαλα τα 2 πουλακια,με το χωρισμα βεβαια.Πιστευω,αν και ανιδεος,οτι η πρωτη επαφη,πηγε καλα..Αναμενω την γνωμη σας.

----------


## jk21

Συμπερασματα .... 

μια γυναικα μπηκε πια αναμεσα σας !

----------


## petran

> Συμπερασματα .... 
> 
> μια γυναικα μπηκε πια αναμεσα σας !


Εγραψες παλι.Να φανταστεις,πηγα καποια στιγμη,του εβαλα κοντα το δαχτυλο,και αυτος απομακρυνθηκε. ::  :: 
Καλα,πολυ πλακα.''Φιλιοντουσαν'',και αυτος,μετα,οποτε αυτη τον πλησιαζε,ανοιγοκλοινε το στομα του.Αυτη,που κ που,του εδινε κανα φιλακι,και δωστου παλι ναζια :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21



----------


## petran

Γεια σας παιδια.Δημητρη μου,Δημητρη μου,ποσο δικιο ειχες...
Μετα απο  πιεσεις ''εσωτερικες'',πιεσεις απο την θηλυκια,κ απο τον αρσενικο,που  ειχε μαρμαρωσει μπροστα απο το χωρισμα,και μετα απο καμποσα φιλια,το  χωρισμα βγηκε σημερα το μεσημερι.Ολα πηγαν καλα.Ο ενας πηγε κ ετρωγε το  αυγο του άλλου,και συντομα αρχισαν και τα φιλακια.Θα ελεγα οτι ,και πριν  που ηταν το χωρισμα,αλλά και μετα,πιο πολυ τον ταιζε αυτη.
Βλεπω  ομως καποια στιγμη,την θηλυκια να του δινει κανα 2 τσιμπιες στα  ποδαρακια του,ψηλα,εκει που αρχιζουν τα πουπουλα του.Μετα φιλακια,κ μετα  παλι καποια τσιμπια.
Αμεσως τα χωρισα,κ πηγα και αγορασα φωλια κ νημα.γυρισα σπιτι.τα εβαλα στην κλουβα και εβγαλα το χωρισμα.
Παλι ομως καποια στιγμη,η θηλυκια ξανατσιμπησε τον ''παιχτη''.
Οποτε τα ξαναχωρισα,αφηνοντας βεβαια την μικρη,στο μερος της ζευγαρωστρας,που υπηρχε το νημα κ η φωλια.
*Λοιπον,τα φωτα σας κυριοι...*
Πεστε μου σας παρακαλω,*αν εχω βαλει,την φωλια κ το νημα στη σωστη θεση.*
*Οι πατηθρες,ειναι στη σωστη θεση*;
Θεωρω  οτι το λαθος που εκανα,ειναι,πως επρεπε πρωτα να εχω μεσα στην κλουβα,  την φωλια κ το νημα,κ να τα ενωσω,μονο οταν η θηλυκια,ξεκινησει να βαζει  μεσα στη φωλια νημα.Τουλαχιστον ετσι εχω διαβασει.
Αναμενω τα σχολια σας...
Επισης να τονισω,οτι για ''καποιους λογους'',*άλλαξα την θεση,ολης της κατασκευης,και την εβαλα,στην άλλη μερια του μπαλκονιου*(ακριβως απεναντι απο την προηγουμενη θεση)

----------


## Steliosan

Κατεβασε την φωλια στο υψος της πατηθρας ή μοιρασε το υψος πατηθρας φωλιας θα την χρειαστεις αργοτερα για να βγαινουν τα μικρα,οι πατηθρες ειναι καλα,το νερο βαλε στην μεση του κλουβιου πιο χαμηλα και οχι πολλες μετακινησεις εως καθολου γιατι τα πουλια στρεσσαρονται και δεν θα γινει τιποτα ακομα και τις θεσεις απο τις τροφες κανονησε να τις εχεις σε σταθερο μερος,αφου βλεπει ταισματα και τσιμπιματακια εισαι σε καλο δρομο αστα να τα κανονησουν μονα τους και τελος προσπαθησε να ειναι πιο διακριτικη η παρουσια σου.

----------


## jk21

εγω γιατι στην πρωτη φωτο που υπαρχει χωρισμα ,βλεπω τον αρσενικο στο χωρο της φωλιας; 

με την ποσοτητα τροφης ανεξελεγκτη στις ταιστρες δεν ειμαι συμφωνος ,αλλα πολλοι κανουν το ιδιο με σενα .Ελπιζω να μην παχυνει υπερβολικα ο αρσενικος

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Δημητρη,στην πρωτω φωτο δεν υπαρχει χωρισμα κ ετυχε να ειναι αριστερα ο αρσενικος.
Οσο για την ''ανεξελεγκτη''τροφη,πως εγω να το ρυθμισω;

----------


## petran

> Κατεβασε την φωλια στο υψος της πατηθρας ή μοιρασε το υψος πατηθρας φωλιας θα την χρειαστεις αργοτερα για να βγαινουν τα μικρα,οι πατηθρες ειναι καλα,το νερο βαλε στην μεση του κλουβιου πιο χαμηλα και οχι πολλες μετακινησεις εως καθολου γιατι τα πουλια στρεσσαρονται και δεν θα γινει τιποτα ακομα και τις θεσεις απο τις τροφες κανονησε να τις εχεις σε σταθερο μερος,αφου βλεπει ταισματα και τσιμπιματακια εισαι σε καλο δρομο αστα να τα κανονησουν μονα τους και τελος προσπαθησε να ειναι πιο διακριτικη η παρουσια σου.


Steliosan σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.Θα αλλάξω θεση κ θα βαλω φωτο αργοτερα. :bye:  :bye:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,,,,μολις κατεβασα τη φωλια στο υψος της πατηθρας.
Επισης,εβγαλα τις μια απο τις δυο πατηθρες στη μεση.Το νερο,πιστευω εκει ειναι ok,γιατι στη μεση δεν ''βρηκα'' καπου να το βαλω.

Εδω το ζευγος :Jumping0046: 


Δεν ξερω γιατι,αλλα τελικα παρατηρησα,την θηλυκια να τσιμπα τον αρσενικο,χαμηλα στο ποδι,κατω απο το δαχτυλιδι.
Γιατι το κανει αραγε;;Τον τσιγκλαει,για να παρει κατι για τη φωλια;
Παντως κατα τα άλλα,τα πανε μια χαρα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλησπερα σας.Δημητρη,στην πρωτω φωτο δεν υπαρχει χωρισμα κ ετυχε να ειναι αριστερα ο αρσενικος.
> Οσο για την ''ανεξελεγκτη''τροφη,πως εγω να το ρυθμισω;


Σε περιόδους συντήρησης κατά κύριο λόγο δίνεις 1 κ.γ. / πουλί την ημέρα.

Μπορείς να δώσεις κάτι "παραπάνω" σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγής αλλα ο κίνδυνος πάχους πάντα υπάρχει.

Θα σου πρότεινα το 1 κ.γ. / ημέρα αφού είσαι "κοντα" στα πουλιά και καθ/να αλλάζεις τροφή.

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό εύχομαι Πέτρο.

Η φωλιά τώρα θα έλεγα πως είναι αρκετά  χαμηλά. Θα την προτιμούσα εκεί που ήταν πριν και όταν είναι έτοιμα τα μικρά να βγούν την κατεβάζεις. Το νήμα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο, αλλά βάλε της και βαμβάκι (αυτό του φαρμακείου) και πιάσε το με ένα μανταλάκι. Βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο στο νερό μέχρι και το τελευταίο αυγό και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά.

Τέλος, βάλε τα πουλιά μέσα στο dexion για προστασία και προσπάθησε να μην τους αλλάζεις θέση. 

Καλή επιτυχία !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## petran

> Με το καλό εύχομαι Πέτρο.
> 
> Η φωλιά τώρα θα έλεγα πως είναι αρκετά  χαμηλά. Θα την προτιμούσα εκεί που ήταν πριν και όταν είναι έτοιμα τα μικρά να βγούν την κατεβάζεις. Το νήμα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο, αλλά βάλε της και βαμβάκι (αυτό του φαρμακείου) και πιάσε το με ένα μανταλάκι. Βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο στο νερό μέχρι και το τελευταίο αυγό και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά.
> 
> Τέλος, βάλε τα πουλιά μέσα στο dexion για προστασία και προσπάθησε να μην τους αλλάζεις θέση. 
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία !!!!


Στελιο,καλησπερα.Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.
Ενταξει,ισως αυριο παρω ενα καλυτερο νημα.
Οταν λες βιταμινες κ ασβεστιο στο νερο,τι εννοεις;Ferti-vit;
Ασβεστιο,τι να παρω;
Προφανως,τωρα που τα πουλακια ειναι ενωμενα,θα  τους εχω μια ποτιστρα,αρα θα πινει κ ο αρσενικος.
Να βαλω κ ενα σουπιοκοκκαλο,ή ειναι περιττο,αν δινω ασβεστιο μεσω του νερου,οπως μου ειπες;
Τελικα εχω μπερδευτει,τι να κανω με το αυγο;;;
Ο Δημητρης μου ειχε πει,ο αρσενικος μονο ασπραδι.Τωρα ομως που τα πουλια ειναι μαζι,τι να κανω με το αυγο;;
Γεια χαρα :bye:

----------


## jk21

τωρα που τα εχεις μαζι .... απλα αφου με τον αρσενικο σου εχετε επαφη ... να του λες να τρωει μονο ασπραδι  ::

----------


## petran

> τωρα που τα εχεις μαζι .... απλα αφου με τον αρσενικο σου εχετε επαφη ... να του λες να τρωει μονο ασπραδι


Πολυ καλο :Happy0159: .
Εδω μιλαμε,οτι οταν χτες γκρεμισα το τειχος :: ,αυτος αντι να χυμηξει στη θηλυκια,πηγε κατευθειαν στο αυγο με τον κρόκο. :Anim 55:  :trash: 
Λοιπον παιδια,δωστε ομως και καμμιαν απαντηση ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  γιατι εχω αρχισει να πελαγωνω.
Καλα,βλεπω να με διαγραφετε απο το φορουμ ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

για το ασπραδι μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ... σου απαντησα : ειναι ανεφικτο οταν ειναι μαζι να μην τρωει και κροκο

σουπιοκοκκαλο παντα στο κλουβι 

για τα αλλα συντομα θα εχεις απαντηση απο το Στελιο .Υπομονη !

----------


## petran

> για το ασπραδι μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ... σου απαντησα : ειναι ανεφικτο οταν ειναι μαζι να μην τρωει και κροκο
> 
> σουπιοκοκκαλο παντα στο κλουβι 
> 
> για τα αλλα συντομα θα εχεις απαντηση απο το Στελιο .Υπομονη !


Αναμενωμεν....
Καληνυχτα ::

----------


## ninos

Τις ταμπλέτες ασβεστίου και το fertivit θα βάλεις. Σε μια ποτιστρα και για τα 2 πουλάκια

----------


## petran

> Τις ταμπλέτες ασβεστίου και το fertivit θα βάλεις. Σε μια ποτιστρα και για τα 2 πουλάκια


Καλημερα.Σε ευχαριστω Στελιο. :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Σημερα άλλαξα την θεση της  φωλιας :trash:  :trash: ,και αγορασα νεο νημα,πιστευω καλυτερο...

Στελιο,αυτο το σκευασμα πηρα για το ασβεστιο που σου ειπα.


Με την ευκαιρια,κ για να μην ανοιγω θεμα αλλού,οι κουτσουλιες της μικρης ειναι ok;

Ειδα σημερα το απογευμα να κανει αυτο που φαινεται σαν ''λουκανικακι'' :: 
Μηπως να ηταν απο τη πιπερια;;
Παντως η θηλυκια απο ζωντανια τα ''σπαει''.
Η κακομοιρα,πρεπει οι ορμονες της να εχουν χτυπησει κοκκινο. :bye:

----------


## jk21

απο την πιπερια ειναι .φυσιολογικες

----------


## petran

> απο την πιπερια ειναι .φυσιολογικες


 :Jumping0046:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos

Οκ το ασβέστιο και οι κοτσουλιες είναι κόκκινες λόγο πιπεριας

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι στην παρεα.
Σημερα το μεσημερι που γυρισα,κοιταξα την κλουβα κ η θηλυκια ειχε κανει 1 αυγουλακι ψιλοσιελ χρωματος,αλλά στο πατο της κλουβας κ οχι στη φωλια.
Μετα την ειδα να εχει στο στομα νημα κ να πεταει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα με το νημα στο στομα..
Και τελικα,σημερα το απογευμα απο τις 19.00 κ μετα,μπηκε κ εκατσε στη φωλια,ενω ο ''παιχτης'',καθοταν κοντα της,σαν να την προστατευε.
Δεν ξερω αν το αυγο ηταν ασπορο.''Ρε'' παιδια,το χωρισμα το εβγαλα προχτες την Δευτερα.
Ειναι δυνατον,επειδη δεν ξερω,να ζευγαρωσαν προχτες κ σημερα να κανει αυγο;
Θυμιζω οτι ειχα βαλει ,εγω λιγο νημα στη φωλια, για να καταλαβει :: οτι πρεπει να βαλει κ αυτη.
Επισης προσπαθησα να πιασω το αυγο,πολυ προσεκτικα βεβαια,για να το βαλω στη φωλια,μιας κ δεν ηξερα αν ειναι ασπορο ή οχι,αλλά αυτο απο την πτωση,ειχε καπως σφηνωσει στα καγγελα κ εσπασε ::

----------


## Steliosan

Ακριβως οτι επαθα και εγω επεσες πανω στην ωοροξια της και εγω δεν το ηξερα...το εμαθα,αντε και καλη επωαση. :winky:

----------


## ninos

θα κάνει και αλλα Πέτρο, μην ανυσυχείς. Δωσε τους απλα λιγο χρονο

----------


## petran

> θα κάνει και αλλα Πέτρο, μην ανυσυχείς. Δωσε τους απλα λιγο χρονο


Καλησπερα.Δηλαδη,αυτο το αυγο,ισως ηταν ενα απο τα 4-5 που θα κανει;(ασχετα αν ηταν ενσπορο ή οχι).
Τελικα παιδια ,δεν καταλαβα,αν ''πηγαν'' προχτες,ειναι δυνατον,σημερα να κανει αυγο,λογω του βατεματος;

----------


## Steliosan

Σου ειπα ειναι στην ωοριξια Πετρο .
Εγω ειχα την επομενη ημερα ακριβως αυγο και μαλιστα φετος.

----------


## petran

> Σου ειπα ειναι στην ωοριξια Πετρο .
> Εγω ειχα την επομενη ημερα ακριβως αυγο και μαλιστα φετος.


Τελικα δεν καταλαβα :oopseyes:  :Scared0016:  :trash: τι ακριβως εννοεις.Καληνυχτα...

----------


## Steliosan

Το ωαριο της θυληκιας ειχε κατεβει τοσο ωστε να γινει αμεση συληψη και δημιουργηθηκε το αυγο ακομα και μεσα σε 24 ωρες.

----------


## petran

> Το ωαριο της θυληκιας ειχε κατεβει τοσο ωστε να γινει αμεση συληψη και δημιουργηθηκε το αυγο ακομα και μεσα σε 24 ωρες.


Καλημερα,και σε αυχαριστω.
Δηλαδη,''χασαμε'' ,μια απο τις 4-5 πιθανοτητες για απογονους;; ::  ::

----------


## Steliosan

Ε ναι αλλα μην στεναχωριεσαι καθε μερα θα βλεπεις και απο ενα.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας παιδια.Σηκωνομαι το πρωι για δουλεια,κοιταω στη φωλια,και τι βλεπω;;;;;;;
Ενα αυγουλακιιιιιιιιιιι :Jumping0046:  :: 
Ειπα,να το παρω μιας και ειχα παρει ψευτικα,αλλά τελικα δεν το εκανα.
Αν και θα λυπηθω πολυ,ακομα και αν μεινουν 2 ας πουμε μικρα,για μενα θα ειναι κατι πολυ πρωτογνωρο.
Γιατι απο εκει που δεν ειχα καμμια σχεση με τα καναρινια,ξαφνικα στο σπιτι μου,να εχω 2 μικρα(εκτος απ τους γονεις(ειναι κατι φοβερο.Περιμενα να αποκτησω ας πουμε καναρινι,μονο αγοραζοντας απο καποιο μαγαζι,και τωρα,υπαρχει περιπτωση να γεννιουνται μες το σπιτι μου :Happy0159: 
Πιστευω οτι καποια παιδια θα καταλαβαινουν το σκεπτικο μου.
Παντως δεν ξερω αν αυτο που θα σας πω,ειναι επειδη,δεν ειχα επαφη με τα πουλακια,δεν ειχα καν πουλακι πριν εναμισυ χρονο,
και ισως μερικοι σκεφτουν ''σιγα το πραμα'',αλλά δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε
ποσο εχουν ταιριαξει το ζευγος.Απιστευτα,συμπεριφε  ρονται λες και ηταν μαζι χρονια.
Σου δινουν την εντυπωση πως και  αργοτερα,να τα αφησεις μαζι,δεν θα τσακωνονται.
Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο,οτι ο ''παιχτης''ειναι πολυ ''μαλακός''.
Μιλαμε για ''γαλαζια λιμνη'' :: .
Και ειδικα οταν σκεφτομαι οτι και για τα 2 πουλακια,ηταν η πρωτη τους  φορα,γενικα.
Γεια χαρα. :bye:

----------


## ninos

φυσικά και καταλαβαίνουμε την χαρά σου Πέτρο !!! Απο ανθρώπους με τόσο αγάπη στις φτερωτές ψυχούλες να είσαι σίγουρος οτι κανείς δεν θα πει



> .........και ισως μερικοι σκεφτουν ''σιγα το πραμα'',.......


Εύχομαι μια καλή και *γόνιμη* αρχή !!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Για μενα Πετρο καθε φορα ειναι λες και ειναι η πρωτη.Καλη εκολαψη.

----------


## jk21

εκει ειναι η αξια της εκτροφης πουλιων συντροφιας .Να μπορουμε να διατηρουμε αυτη την πρωτογνωρη χαρα για χρονια !

----------


## amastro

Είτε είσαι 10 ετών είτε 110, η χαρά της πρώτης γέννας των πουλιών είναι η ίδια.
Πέτρο, αν βγάλεις πουλάκια,που σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα, να έχεις πάρει πρώτα πάνες στο νούμερό σου.

----------


## petran

Σ ευχαριστω Στελιο.Παντως και η κοπελα σου,ειναι πρωτη.... :Jumping0046:  ::  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## petran

*Για μενα Πετρο καθε φορα ειναι λες και ειναι η* *πρωτη.*

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ,και σενα Στελιο.Αυτη σου η φραση σου, τα λεει ολα. :bye: 




> Είτε είσαι 10 ετών είτε 110, η χαρά της πρώτης γέννας των πουλιών είναι η ίδια.
> Πέτρο, αν βγάλεις πουλάκια,που σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα, να έχεις πάρει πρώτα πάνες στο νούμερό σου.


Γεια χαρα,Ανδρεα,σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.Λες να τρεχω για Imodium :: ;;
Ανδρεα κ εγω Ιλιον μενω,κοντα στην στρογγυλη πλατεια.Αμα θες,στειλε μου pm,που μενεις μηπως ειμαστε γειτονες. :bye:

----------


## petran

Αυτος ειναι συζυγος,οχι σαχλαμαρες.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι και τελειος πατερας..Προσεξτε,πως την φυλαει..
Οσο αυτη ειναι μεσα και κλωσαει,αυτος εκει,σκυλος μαυρος..

----------


## Steliosan

Καραουλι φυλαει μην του ξεπυρωσουν τα αυγα χααχαχα...παρατηρησε τα να δεις πως κανει ο τυπας αν κανει να ξεμυτησει η κυρια,κυριως 3 πραγματα μπορει να συμβουν:
Να της χυμηξει και αναγκαστκα να ξαναμπει στη φωλια,να παει εκεινος να κλωσσισει ή να την αφησει για λιγο να ξεκουραστει , να τα κανει κτλ και μετα να την στειλει παλι μεσα.
Αλλα και η μικρη κουκλα.Το πτερωμα του γιατι ειναι ακομα ετσι;

----------


## thanos52

Αντε με το καλο να δεις μωρακια και να πανε ολα καλα!!

----------


## petran

> Αντε με το καλο να δεις μωρακια και να πανε ολα καλα!!


Καλημερα,σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.Και σε σενα ευχομαι,να ειναι ολα οπως τα θες :bye: 







> Καραουλι φυλαει μην του ξεπυρωσουν τα αυγα χααχαχα...παρατηρησε τα να δεις πως κανει ο τυπας αν κανει να ξεμυτησει η κυρια,κυριως 3 πραγματα μπορει να συμβουν:
> Να της χυμηξει και αναγκαστκα να ξαναμπει στη φωλια,να παει εκεινος να κλωσσισει ή να την αφησει για λιγο να ξεκουραστει , να τα κανει κτλ και μετα να την στειλει παλι μεσα.
> Αλλα και η μικρη κουκλα.Το πτερωμα του γιατι ειναι ακομα ετσι;


Καλημερα :wink: .
Ειναι ετσι εδω και καιρο που του εβαλα(ισως λιγο απροσεχτα)βαζελινη,για τα λεπια που ειχε στα ποδαρακια του,κ ακομα δεν εχει στρωσει το φτερωμα του.. :bye:

----------


## petran

> Αυτος ειναι συζυγος,οχι σαχλαμαρες.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι και τελειος πατερας..Προσεξτε,πως την φυλαει..
> Οσο αυτη ειναι μεσα και κλωσαει,αυτος εκει,σκυλος μαυρος..


Αμα λαχει,καθομαστε και στα αυγα μας...
Οχι μονο καλος συζυγος,αλλά και πατερας,ο κουκλος μου ::

----------


## petran

Α,να μην το ξεχασω......
Σημερα το πρωι,ηρθε και το δευτερο
 :Jumping0046:  ::  :Happy0045:  :Party0016:

----------


## mparoyfas

Πέτρο έχεις μακράν το πιο απολαυστικό  (θέμα) στο φόρουμ!!! καλή συνέχεια ολα καλά να πάνε !!

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο έχεις μακράν το πιο απολαυστικό  (θέμα) στο φόρουμ!!! καλή συνέχεια ολα καλά να πάνε !!


Tahnkssssss,με κολακευεις :Love0030: 
Καταλαβα,,,,,για να εχω γινει το πιο απολαυστικο θεμα οπως λες,αντιλαμβανομαι,πως θα ''κανω''. :: 
Και που,και να αποκτησω και καναρινακια ::  :Party0035:  ::  :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα στην παρεα μας και καλη Κυριακη να εχετε.
Λοιπον,σημερα ''πιασαμε''το χτεσινο σκορ της Εθνικης μας.


Εχετε ξαναδει καπακι στο καπακι;; :Jumping0046: 

Ηθελα να ξερα,τι σκεφτεται κ κανει αυτα που κανει;Νομιζει οτι η θηλυκια θελει ζεστασια;; ::  :Innocent0006: 

Και εδω,με την βοηθεια της τεχνολογιας(καθρεπτης στην οροφη),ο ''παιχτης''κοιταει τα κατορθωματα του. ::

----------


## jk21

εγω τωρα γιατι νομιζω οτι καποιος με δυο ποδια ,χωρις φτερα  ζηλευει;   :: 


που να βγουνε και τα μικρα .... θα κατουρηθει απανω του  :Jumping0046:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καθρέφτης στην οροφή;;;; Τέλειο!  :: 

Με το καλό!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ καλη ιδεα ο καθρεπτης σαν ΧΧΧ hotel  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία όλα!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## petran

> εγω τωρα γιατι νομιζω οτι καποιος με δυο ποδια ,χωρις φτερα  ζηλευει;  
> 
> 
> που να βγουνε και τα μικρα .... θα κατουρηθει απανω του


Α,καλά,παει,με ξεμπροστιασες... :: 
Με ''δινεις'',κανονικότατα..




> Καθρέφτης στην οροφή;;;; Τέλειο! 
> 
> Με το καλό!


Καλημερα...σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Ο καθρεπτης δεν ειναι ''μονιμος'' :: .
Τον εχω κολησει πανω σε μια πατηθρα,γιατι η κλουβα ειναι ψηλα,και επισης η οροφη της κλουβας ειναι πολυ κοντα με το ραφι που ειναι ''ταβανι'',και μονο ετσι βλεπω τις εξελιξεις.. :: 
 :bye: 





> Πολύ ωραία όλα!!! 
> Με το καλό και καλή συνέχεια!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ,και εσυ οτι επιθυμεις ευχομαι :bye: 





> Πολυ καλη ιδεα ο καθρεπτης σαν ΧΧΧ hotel


Στελιο,λες να βαλω και στα πλαινα καθρεπτες ::  :: 
Μηπως και ****;; :trash:  :Scared0016:  ::  :Fighting0029:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,επειδη υποψιαζομαι οτι ο JK21 θα με σφαξει ''στο γονατο'' ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: ,λογω πολλαπλών μηνυματων,τον παρακαλω να μου ''πει'',πως μπορω να δημιουργησω,καποιο μηνυμα, που να απανταω ομαδικα ::  σε μηνυματα(να το πω,πολλαπλη παραθεση ας πουμε :winky: .

Το σκορ της εθνικης το ''πιασαμε''.
*Λετε να πιασω και το σκορ της Ολλανδιας*;;; :Jumping0046:  ::  ::

----------


## ninos

5αδα θα σου κάνει !! Πάει τον έχασες τον φιλαράκο σου. Σου τον έκλεψε η θηλυκιά.
Μπράβο Πέτρο, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που σου έδωσα το πουλάκι, πράγματι περνα τέλεια με τον άντρα σου... Εύχομαι όλα να ειναι ενσπορα..

----------


## jk21

καθε κειμενο αλλου μελους που θες να παραθεσεις ,το αντιγραφεις και το κανεις επικολληση ,αναμεσα στα << quote >> ,  οπως στα επισυναπτω πιο κατω .Δεν θα τα αλλαξεις ,θα κανεις αντιγραφη ,εχει σημασια να μην αλλαξει κατι σε οτι σου εχω παραθεσει 




κατω λοιπον απο την καθε παραθεση ,θα βαζεις την απαντηση για το καθε μελος 

και θα συνεχιζεις με νεα παραθεση 


πανω απο 50 παραθεσεις σε ενα μηνυμα  ,ο  υπολογιστης βγαζει ενα οπλο και σε σκοτωνει    :Fighting0066:   ::

----------


## petran

> 5αδα θα σου κάνει !! Πάει τον έχασες τον φιλαράκο σου. Σου τον έκλεψε η θηλυκιά.
> Μπράβο Πέτρο, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που σου έδωσα το πουλάκι, πράγματι  περνα τέλεια με τον άντρα σου... Εύχομαι όλα να ειναι ενσπορα..


Καλησπερα Στελιο.Πολυ ζουζουνι η θηλυκια σου. :: 
Το ξαναεγραψα,*εχουν ταιριαξει απιστευτα με τον ''παιχτη*''. :: 





> πανω απο 50 παραθεσεις σε ενα μηνυμα  ,ο  υπολογιστης βγαζει ενα οπλο και σε σκοτωνει


Πολυ θα ηθελες να με βγαλει απο τη μεση ο υπολογιστης :: ,για να ερθεις να μου κλεψεις τα καναρινακια ::  ::  :Rolleye0012: 
Ζηλειαααααααααα :Happy0196: 

Υ.Γ.Εστι κ ετσι,τα καταφερα Δημητρη.Απο οτι βλεπω,δεν φαινεται ,στο σιελ πλαισιο,σε ποιον απανταω.

----------


## jk21

φαινεται στην απαντηση σου .αλλα αν θες βαζε το ονομα του  στην αρχη του καθε κειμενου 

γινεται και να μπαινει αυτοματα αλλα θα σε μπλεξεω  ....

πρεπει να καθε ποστ ,οποιου θες να απαντησεις ,να πατας απαντηση με παραθεση .θα σου βγαζει πλαισιο με την παραθεση και συ θα την αντιγραφεις μια μια και θα τις συγκεντρωνεις μαζι με τις απαντησεις σου ,σε ενα ποστ  και θα τα ανεβαζεις

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια.Αντε και πιασαμε,σημερα,το σκορ της Ολλανδιας(*Τέταρτο αυγουλακι*).
Ε,δεν πιστευω να πιασουμε κ το Γιουβεντους-Ολυμπιακος......... :Jumping0046:  ::  :Love0063:

----------


## lefteris13

η Ολλανδια εβαλε 5..αυριο.. :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

> η Ολλανδια εβαλε 5..αυριο..


Το 5ο ειναι το πρωτο το σπασμενο.

----------


## petran

> η Ολλανδια εβαλε 5..αυριο..


Φτουυυυ,μεσα στον ενθουσιασμο μου εκανα λαθος.. :: 





> Το 5ο ειναι το πρωτο το σπασμενο.


Α ρε Στελαρα,παλι φυλακας αγγελος μου,εισαι. :: 
Α ρε να ζησουν τα παιδια απο τον Πειραια ::  :Happy0159:

----------


## Steliosan

:: sir.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι..
Τελικα σταματησαμε στα 4 αυγα.
Στελιο,ειχες δικιο που ειπες οτι το πεμπτο,ειναι το πρωτο που εσπασε στο πατο της κλουβας.
Ευχομαι να πανε καλά,με τα άλλα αυγα.
Παντως αυτες ειναι *ΑΓΑΠΕΣ*...


Παιδια,πεστε μου σας παρακαλω,το κανουν αυτο τα αρσενικα(να καθονται πανω στη θηλυκια,οταν αυτη κλωσσαει)ή ο δικος μου ειναι εντελως όργιο;;; ::

----------


## Steliosan

Προσωπικα εγω δεν το βλεπω συνεχεια ομως αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν συμβαινει φετος μου ετυχε..και για το λογου το αληθες δες και τα δικα μου:
Βασικα δεν πλακωνει το ενα το αλλο γιατι τα ρατσακια ειναι μικροσκοπικα οποτε χωρανε πλαι πλαι ανετα.

----------


## jk21

πραγματι συμβαινει σε καποια ,αλλα δεν ειναι ο κανονας !

εδω εχουμε παντως εναν ερωτα μεγαλο !

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ το έιχα αυτό στην τρίτη γέννα!  Στις άλλες δύο ο αρσενικός στην πατηθρα,  στην τρίτη όλη την ώρα μαζί της μέσα και τον είδα και δύο φορές να κλωσσαει τα αυγά όσο αυτή έτρωγε.. 
Τώρα που η μάνα δεν κοιμάται φωλιά είναι και τα δύο στο ίδιο κλαρί δίπλα δίπλα! 
Ίσως αν αφήνουμε τα πουλιά να προχωράνε μόνα τους φυσικά χωρίς φώτα για να ζευγαρώσουν τον Δεκέμβριο κλπ βγάλουν την πραγματική τους αγάπη και στοργή!

----------


## petran

> πραγματι συμβαινει σε καποια ,αλλα δεν ειναι ο κανονας !
> 
> εδω εχουμε παντως εναν ερωτα μεγαλο !


 :Love0030:  :Love0038:  :Happy0159:  :Love0034:

----------


## ninos

Πολύ γλυκιά εικόνα. Έχουν ταιριάξει απίστευτα. Μπράβο Πέτρο !!

----------


## petran

> Πολύ γλυκιά εικόνα. Έχουν ταιριάξει απίστευτα. Μπράβο Πέτρο !!


Σε ευχαριστω Στελιο,καληνυχτα,και σε ολα τα παιδια βεβαια.
Οσο για το ταιριασμα,μιλαμε,δεν ξεκολανε.
Αφου ειναι και ο πρωτος ερωτας και για τους δύο,θα ταιριαζουν σαν 2 σταγονες βροχης ::  ::  :bye:

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα παιδια.Δυστυχως τα νεα που εχω σχετικα με την 1η μου προσπαθεια για αναπαραγωγη,δεν ειναι καλά ::  ::  :Sick0026:  :Thumbdown:  :: .
Εχω  γνωριστει εδω και μια βδομαδα με ενα παιδι της παρεας εδω μεσα,τον  Αντρεα.Με την ευκαιρια να πω οτι ο Αντρεας,ειχε την καλοσυνη να μου  χαρισει ενα πανεμορφο,2 μηνων περιπου,σκουφατο καναρινακι,το οποιο ομως  το χαρισα και εγω σε μια κοπελα.Βεβαια τον ειχα ενημερωσει απο  πριν.Τελος παντων,το σκουφατο ειναι απιθανο,και  ''σαλιαριζει''διαρκως,απο οσο μαθαινω,και που να περασει καιρος.Θα τα  ''σπαει'' κανονικα.*Με την ευκαιρια λοιπον,θελω να τον ευχαριστησω και δημοσια,για την προσφορα του αυτη.*
Λοιπον  παμε στα δυσαρεστα.Ηρθε ο Αντρεας σημερα το μεσημερι σπιτι μου,και με  την ωοσκοπηση διαπιστωσαμε οτι και τα 4 αυγα που περιμενα να σκασουν  ηταν ασπορα.
Μεσα στην ατυχια μου,το καλο ειναι οτι ο Αντρεας ειχε  αυγα,που τα ειχε κανει δικια του καναρα,και επειδη,ήδη ειχε νεοσσους δεν  ηθελε άλλα.Ετσι μου ειχε προτεινει,αν τα δικια μου ηταν ασπορα,να μου  δωσει τα δικα του,οπως και καναμε σημερα το απογευμα.Ετσι,μου εφερε 5  ενσπορα αυγα,και πηρε τα δικα μου για να ''απασχολησει''την δικια του  καναρα.
*Για αλλη μια φορα θα τον ευχαριστησω που μου δινει την ευκαιρια(ασχετα ποσα θα ζησουν)να εχω δικα μου καναρινακια.*
Οσο για την ''δικη''μου εκτροφη,να σας πω οτι,περιμενα να βγαλω τουλαχοστον 2 μικρα* κ ετσι στεναχωρηθηκα.*
Ξερω οτι αυτα συμβαινουν,αλλά πρωτον,δεν ειμαι μαθημενος σε απωλειες κ πιστευω,ποτέ δεν θα το συνηθισω.
Αν  τελικα,εβγαζα δικα μου μικρα,θα ηταν ολα τελεια.Θα ειχα ξεπερασει το  οτι ειναι καπως αργουτσικα απο αποψη ζεστης π.χ για αναπαραγωγη.Θα ειχα  ξεπερασει την ελλιπη προετοιμασια,και θα ανεφερα για άλλη μια φορα,το  πως ταιριαξανε αμεσως ο αρσενικος με την θηλυκια.
Μπορει βεβαια να γραφω ''δικια μου εκτροφη'',αλλά και τα άλλα που ισως βγαλω θα ειναι και αυτα ψυχουλες.
*Δεν  πειραζει για το ζευγαρακι μου.Του χρονου,πρωτα ο θεος,καλά να  ειμαστε,και αυτα επισης,να γινουν ολα οπως πρεπει και οταν πρεπει.*
Γεια χαρα και ευχαριστω οποιον διαβασει νυχτιατικα τον πονο μου :: 
Καληνυχτα σε ολους σας. :bye:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μην απογοητεύεσαι.  Καλή συνέχεια στο μεγάλωμα των υιοθετημένων αυγών. Έχεις πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά σου.
Όσο για την κίνηση προσφοράς αυγών από τον Αντρέα έχω να πω μόνο μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια για το υψηλό επίπεδο που επικρατεί στο φόρουμ.  Αν και νέα στην παρέα σας έχω διαπιστώσει πόσο καλή δουλειά γίνεται από την ομάδα του φόρουμ.

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο στον Ανδρέα και με την κίνηση αυτή τελικά θα χαρούν και τα πουλάκια, αλλά και εσύ  :Happy:  Όποτε όλα μια χαρά Πέτρο !!

----------


## petran

> Μην απογοητεύεσαι.  Καλή συνέχεια στο μεγάλωμα των υιοθετημένων αυγών. Έχεις πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά σου.
> Όσο για την κίνηση προσφοράς αυγών από τον Αντρέα έχω να πω μόνο μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια για το υψηλό επίπεδο που επικρατεί στο φόρουμ.  Αν και νέα στην παρέα σας έχω διαπιστώσει πόσο καλή δουλειά γίνεται από την ομάδα του φόρουμ.
> 
> Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο.


Σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου.
Δεν απογοητευτηκα,*στεναχωρηθηκα*... :bye:

----------


## Steliosan

Ολα καλα Πετρο...για φαντασου μετα απο χρονια να πανε στο ''πακετο'' και να αναζητησουν τους πραγματικους γονεις τους. :Confused0006:

----------


## petran

> Ολα καλα Πετρο...για φαντασου μετα απο χρονια να πανε στο ''πακετο'' και να αναζητησουν τους πραγματικους γονεις τους.


Ενταξει,τα καταφερες και με εκανες και γελασα.... ::  :bye:

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο σας. 

Καλή επώαση - *εκκόλαψη Πέτρο !!! 

*Εύχομαι να δούμε σύντομα στο παρών τα μικρά.

----------


## petran

> Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο σας. 
> 
> Καλή επώαση - *εκκόλαψη Πέτρο !!! 
> 
> *Εύχομαι να δούμε σύντομα στο παρών τα μικρά.


Ευχαριστω πολυ,να σαι καλά.
Να σου ζησουν και τα κουκλακια σου... :bye:

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο πραγματικα υπεροχή κινηση!!! Με το καλό λοιπον....

Και λέει μέτα να ρωτάει  ποιανού είναι γυναίκα το παιδί..... ::

----------


## amastro

Αν πέτυχε η επιχείριση "Μπαρμπαρόσα", όπως την είπαμε με τον Πέτρο, θα φανεί σύντομα.
Αν δεν πέτυχε, το παίρνω πάνω μου. Άλλωστε το εγχείρημα μεταφοράς ένσπορων αυγών είναι εντελώς ανορθόδοξο.
Έγινε μόνο και μόνο στα πλαίσια μιας προσπάθειας να γευτεί ο Πέτρος τη γλύκα από την εικόνα των νεοσσών στη φωλιά.
Αυτή η γλύκα είναι που σου αφήνει τελικά το "μικρόβιο", το κόλλημα με τα καναρίνια και την εκτροφή τους.
Για την ιστορία, για την επιχείριση επιστράτευσα ισοθερμική τσάντα, θερμοφόρα και ηλεκτρονικό θερμόμετρο (ούτε νεφρό να μετέφερα).
Σχεδόν μια ώρα πριν ξεκίνησα να φέρνω τη θερμοκρασία στην τσάντα κοντά στους 38 βαθμούς με τάση μείωσης και όχι αύξησης.
Η μεταφορά ξεκίνησε με 37.9 βαθμούς και τελείωσε με 37.2 βαθμούς. Σε 15 λεπτά από τη στιγμή που πήρα τα αυγά από την κανάρα μου, η κανάρα του Πέτρου έκατσε να τα κλωσήσει. Όλη αυτή η δουλειά βέβαια δεν προεξοφλεί και την επιτυχία του εγχειρήματος. Θα δείξει.
Το χειρότερο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι την όλη προετοιμασία την παρακολουθούσε η γυναίκα μου. Δεν είπε τίποτα, αλλά το βλέμμα της φώναζε: παλιμπαιδισμός.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω παντως δινω τα συγχαρικια μου και στους δυο σας...μικρο παιδι,μεγαλος αντρας εγραφε ενας τοιχος.

----------


## petran

Μιλαμε οτι ο Αντρεας μονο αεροδιακομιδη δεν εκανε :: .
Μια φραση που μου αρεσει, και ισως αντιπροσωπευει ολους τους αντρες, ειναι αυτο που λενε:
Η διαφορα ενος αντρα με ενα μικρο παιδι,ειναι η αξια των παιχνιδιων τους...
Υ.Γ..Αντρεα,πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλά.Το ζευγαρακι μου συμπεριφερεται με τον ιδιο ζηλο,οπως εκανε και στα δικα τους αυγα.
Γεια χαρα. :bye:

----------


## ninos

> ......Το χειρότερο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι την όλη προετοιμασία την παρακολουθούσε η γυναίκα μου. Δεν είπε τίποτα, αλλά το βλέμμα της φώναζε: παλιμπαιδισμός........


Πίστεψε με, έχουμε και έχω κάνει και χειρότερα..  :Happy:  χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ποσων ημερων επωαση ,ειχανε ηδη κανει τα δικα σου  Ανδρεα; ετσι κι αλλιως τα μετεφερες με ιδανικο τροπο παντως

----------


## amastro

> ποσων ημερων επωαση ,ειχανε ηδη κανει τα δικα σου  Ανδρεα; ετσι κι αλλιως τα μετεφερες με ιδανικο τροπο παντως


Περίπου στη μέση των ημερών επώασης, δεν είχα κάνει αντικατάσταση με πλαστικά λόγω ωραρίου εργασίας και οι μέρες διαφέρουν για το κάθε αυγό.
Αν δεν τα κατέστρεψα, περιμένουμε με τον Πέτρο να δούμε φως από Πέμπτη (13 ημέρες για το πρώτο αυγό) μέχρι και Δευτέρα (14 για το πέμπτο αυγό). Μακάρι.

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα παιδια.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι βλακειες,αλλά εγω  θα ρωτησω κατι..
Μηπως μπορω,οπως εχω τα πουλια εξω στο μπαλκονι,να βαλω εναν ανεμιστηρα,σε 2,3 μετρα αποσταση,εσεις θα μου πειτε...
Ενταξει ρε παιδια,μην  :trash:  :Fighting0022:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0066:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  ::  ::  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029:

----------


## johnakos32

Tα πουλια δεν εχουν θεμα με την ζεστη με τα μπανακια θα τα δροσιζεις αρκει να μην τα χτυπαει ο ηλιος τις μεσημεριανες ωρες , εκει εχεις θεμα.
Αν σου κλωσσαει ή ταιζει μην τα μετακινησεις καθολου.
Ο ανεμιστηρας δεν νομιζω να τους προσφερει κατι και ισως τα κρυωσει .....

----------


## lefteris13

η πολλη ζεστη μαλλον ειναι το χειροτερο τους καθως στο κρυο εχουν μια χαρα αντοχες.δεν εννοω οτι ψοφανε βεβαια αν δεν τα χτυπα ο ηλιος.με ενα καυτο 3ημερο να ρχεται και πιθανο νεο καυσωνα την αλλη βδιμαδα. η καναρα που κλωσσαει θα "καλοπερασει".αλλα οταν ξεκιναμε η συνεχιζουμε αναπαραγωγη μεχρι πολυ αργα, προφανως αναλαμβανουμε τις πιθανες συνεπειες των πραξεων μας συν οτι οι πιθανοτητες αποτυχιας μη εκκολαψης των αυγων κλπ με τετοιες συνθηκες αυξανονται αισθητα σε συγκριση με νωριτερα στη σεζον

----------


## gpapjohn

Συμφωνώ με τον Λευτέρη, έκανα κι εγώ το ίδιο λάθος,

η επώαση βρίσκεται στο τέλος της βέβαια και παρόλο που στα Γιάννενα το καλοκαίρι είναι σημαντικά ηπιότερο σε σχέση με αυτό της Αττικής,

παρόλα αυτά δίνω αγώνα να κρατήσω τη θερμοκρασία και την υγρασία σε ανεκτά επίπεδα,

δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξανακάνω και συστήνω και σε όλους να μην προχωρήσουν σε νέα γέννα.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια κ σας ευχαριστω.
Καταρχην δεν ειχα σκοπο να μετακινησω την κλουβα,
Επισης,στο σημειο που ειναι,δεν την ''χτυπαει''ο μεσημεριανος-απογευματινος ηλιος.Μονο λιγο το πρωι,γυρω στις 09.00,και για λιγο.
Η πλακα ειναι,οτι η καημενη η θηλυκια,δεν της φτανει η ζεστη,εχει και το οργιο,τον αρσενικο,που παει και καθεται επανω της.
Μπανακι,δυστυχως δεν κανει να βαλω,μηπως βρεχτουν,πανε και κατσουν πανω στα αυγα κ τους κανουν ζημια.
Για ''καπακι'' γέννα,ουτε συζητηση.
Του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος..
Γεια χαρα. :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Γραφω λιγο βιαστικα γιατι σημερα ειχαμε γεννητουρια :Jumping0046:  :: 
Λοιπον,σημερα το πρωι που εφυγα,δεν ειδα κατι,αλλα,πριν λιγο που γυρισα,ενω τα πουλια ηταν μεσα στην φωλια,και δεν φαινοταν τιποτα,τα ειδα ''καπως''.
Μετα απο 5' που βγηκαν απο τη φωλια και τα 2,κοιταξα και ειδα μεσα 2 νεογεννητα.Αμεσως τους εβαλα μισο βρασμενο αυγο(με το τσοφλι,βρασμενο πριν 1 ωρα ενω τους ειχα,απο το πρωι, και αυγοτροφη απο την συνταγη του Στελιου(5 βηματα) :: .
Επισης τους αλλαξα κ νερο,κατι που κανω πρωι-μεσημερι,και εριξα νερο στο μπαλκονι,μιας και εχει λιγο αερακι,και τα δροσισω λιγο.
Απλα,αν και δεν ξερω τι ωρα γεννηθηκαν,δεν ξερω αν θα πω βλακεια,αλλά ενω τους εβαλα το βρασμενο αυγο,δεν βλεπω τους γονεις να πηγαινουν,να παιρνουν για να ταισουν τα μικρα.Θα το κανουν αργοτερα;
Δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο,οτι το αυγο το εχω στην αλλη μερια της κλουβας,απο οπου εχω τη φωλια.
Γενικα,προσεχω κατι;
Κανω κατι άλλο;
Εχω το νου μου για κατι;
Ελα και με εχει πιασει το αγχος....

----------


## petran

Και τωρα που κοιταξα,δεν βλεπω ταισμα.
Οι γονεις καθονται παλι μεσα στη φωλια,οπως και πριν,οταν κλωσουσαν.
Ειναι φυσιολογικο;
Βεβαια,τωρα που σκεφτομαι,εχω άλλα 3 αυγα μεσα στη φωλια.
Μηπως συνεχιζουν να κλωσανε;Πρεπει ομως να παραμελησουν τα ταισμα;
Ελαααα,να πεφτουν οι γνωμες των* Ειδικών* ::  :: 
Αναμενω,,,OVER......

----------


## mparoyfas

οχι στρες , οι γονεις μπορεί να μην ταισουν σήμερα , καλο ειναι την αυγοτροφη και το αυγο να τα εχεις κοντα στην φωλια, βασικο μιγμα σπορων και ενα λιπαρο μιγμα με καναβουρι περιλλα λιναρι και βρωμη σε ιση ποσόστωση αν θελεις ενίσχυσε την περιλλα και την βρωμη περισσοτερα απο τα αλλα 2 εγω κανω το 2ο δηλαδη 15 λιναρι 30 καναβουρι 30 περιλλα 25 βρωμη καθαρο νερακι, σουπιοκοκαλο οχι χορταρικα και φρουτα τις πρωτες ημερες , αλλαγη του αυγου και της αυγοτροφης καθε 3-4 ωρες 1/4 του αυγου και συχνα αλλαγη ειναι καλυτερα απο μισο αυγο , σπορια σε αυθονια οχι υπρβολες αλλαγη σπορων καθε 2 ημερες φτιαξε καφεδακι βαλε τραπεζακι σε κρυφο σημειο μην τα ενοχλείς και απόλαυσε την ωραιότερη στιγμη τους, οσο πιο διακριτικά μπορείς ,αυτή ειναι η πρόταση μου .
να σου ζήσουν με το καλο στο κλαρι !

----------


## jk21

Πετρο οπως σου ειπε και ο Μανος ,στην αρχη δεν χρειαζονται ταισμα ,γιατι ειναι ταισμενα απο τον κροκο εντος του αυγου .Ισως το απογευμα 

το αυγο ειδικα τωρα  με την ζεστη ,να μενει ελαχιστες ωρες στο κλουβι 

καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## ninos

Από αύριο θα δεις κάποια ταΐσματα και όσο περνάνε οι μέρες θα αυξάνονται

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλο να μεγαλώσουν !!!

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Πέτρο, με το καλό να σκάσουν μύτη και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε με το καλο Πετρο.

----------


## petran

Καντε στη μπαντα ρεεεεεεεεε,ερχονται τα διδυμα ::  ::  ::  :Love0001:

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν Πέτρο!

----------


## petran

> Να σου ζήσουν Πέτρο!


Ευχαριστω Γιωργο,να σαι καλά.
Καλο βραδυ :bye:

----------


## geo_ilion

καλως τα δεχτηκες πετρο 
με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρα σου

----------


## antonisveria

καλως τα δεχτηκες,με το καλο και στο κλαρι ....

----------


## Steliosan

Aυτα ειναι ηθε να χαρεις και και να ζησεις αυτην την υπεροχη εμπειρια.

----------


## xrisam



----------


## petran

> 


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,για την ''καρτα σας''. :bye:  :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια..Δεν εχω καποιο νεο σημερα(δεν εσκασε άλλο αυγο).
Απλα,ουτε σημερα ειδα τους γονεις να ταιζουν τα μικρα.
Τους εχω αυγοτροφη και αυγο βρασμενο.

----------


## Steliosan

Καθε ποτε παρατηρεις τα πουλια σου;Κατσε αυριο διακριτικα αρκτη ωρα και παρατηρησε αν δεις οτι δεν....κανε μονο σου την ντα ντα με απλη αυγοτροφη (2 κουταλιες φρυγανια τριμενη,1 κουταλια βρωμη και ενα αυγο) αλεσε τα προσθεσε και ελαχιστο νερο να γινει σαν λαπας και ταιζε με συριγγα της ινσουλινης καθε 2 με 3 ωρες αν μπορεις.Χτυπατα λιγο στην μυτουλα να σηκωθουν να φανε.

----------


## petran

> Καθε ποτε παρατηρεις τα πουλια σου;Κατσε αυριο διακριτικα αρκτη ωρα και παρατηρησε αν δεις οτι δεν....κανε μονο σου την ντα ντα με απλη αυγοτροφη (2 κουταλιες φρυγανια τριμενη,1 κουταλια βρωμη και ενα αυγο) αλεσε τα προσθεσε και ελαχιστο νερο να γινει σαν λαπας και ταιζε με συριγγα της ινσουλινης καθε 2 με 3 ωρες αν μπορεις.Χτυπατα λιγο στην μυτουλα να σηκωθουν να φανε.


Καλησπερα Στελιο.
Τα πουλια,τα παρατηρω συχνα,ξερεις,ειμαι σπιτι κ μπαινω-βγαινω στο μπαλκονι.
Απο οτι μου ειπαν,ισως παραλληλα με το κλωσιμα(μιας κ εχω ακομα 2 αυγα)να ''πεφτει'' κ ταισμα,κ εγω να μην το αντιλαμβανομαι.
Μου φανηκε,αποψε οτι ειδα καποια κινηση,ταιματος,απο την θηλυκια,ενω ηταν μεσα στη φωλια.
Ισως βεβαια,να μην ''θελουν'' να ειμαι παρων,στο ταισμα,κ να το κανουν οταν εγω ειμαι μεσα στο σπιτι.
Αυριο,θα δω πιο καλα,κ αν μου φανει οτι δεν ταιζουν,ισως ταισω εγω.
Εχω μια κοινη συριγγα.Προφανως αυτη,δεν θα κανει,ε;
Να ζητησω απο φαρμακειο,συριγγα ινσουλινης;
Σε ευχαριστω..

----------


## Steliosan

Παρακαλω.
Ναι ειναι πιο λεπτη απο τις κανονικες και περνει μικροτερη ποσοτητα και το ελεγχεις καλυτερα.



> Ισως βεβαια,να μην ''θελουν'' να ειμαι παρων,στο ταισμα


Γι'αυτο σου εγραψα πριν διακριτικη παρουσια.

----------


## lefteris13

προφανως ταιζονται, δε θα ζουσαν 2,5 μερες αταιστα θα ταν παρελθον προ πολλου

----------


## petran

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.
Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω το εξης.
Ας πουμε οτι εχουμε νεοσσους με διαφορα ημερων,και υπαρχει ο κινδυνος το νεοτερο να μεινει αταιστο,για διαφορους λογους.
Μηπως,τοτε,θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε μια δευτερη φωλια,να τοποθετησουμε εκει τον νεοτερο νεοσο,ωστε να τον ταιζουν και αυτον οι γονεις;

----------


## ninos

Πέτρο η μάνα θα φροντίσει και τα ταϊσει και τον μικρότερο, μην αγχώνεσαι. Επίσης ένα καλό της εσωτερικής φωλιάς είναι ότι μπορούν να ταϊζουν περιμετρικά της φωλιάς.

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,μολις πριν,εβγαλα εξω απο το κλουβι την φωλια,κ ανακαλυψα οτι δεν υπηρχαν άλλα αυγα.Κοιταξα τοτε στον πατο της κλουβας και ειδα 2 αυγα στον πατο,σπασμενα βεβαια και για πεταμα.Προφανως τα ειχαν βγαλει εξω οι γονεις.*Τωρα πως τα εβγαλαν εξω,δεν ξερω.*.
Εβγαλα τα 3 μικρα και ειναι κ τα 3 ζωντανα.Προσπαθησα να ταισω με λιγο κροκο αυγου το μικρο,αλλά μου φανηκε οτι δεν ανοιγε το στομα του..Ενα απο τα 3(κενα πο τα 2 που γεννηθηκαν την Πεμπτη)ειναι πολυ ζωηρο.Αυτο,μαλλον σιγουρα θα ζησει.
Επισης μου εκαναν κ 2 κουτσουλιτσες ψιλονερουλες,χρωματος πρασινο ανοιχτο-χακι ανοιχτο θα ελεγα.
Οποια παρατηρηση-συμβουλη,δεκτη βεβαια..

----------


## ninos

> .....Οποια παρατηρηση-συμβουλη,δεκτη βεβαια..


Μην τα ενοχλείς. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ καναρίνι να παρατά και να μην ταϊζει τα μικρά σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.

----------


## petran

> Μην τα ενοχλείς. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ καναρίνι να παρατά και να μην ταϊζει τα μικρά σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.


Στελιο,καλημερα.Δεν ειπα οτι  οι γονεις δεν τα ταιζουν.Απλα μιας κ ειχα την φωλια εξω,ειπα να δοκιμασω μηπως ετρωγαν λιγο. :bye:

----------


## ninos

εαν όμως το καταλάβουν οι γονείς οτι είναι ταϊσμενα, τότε μπορεί και να χάσουν τον ενδιαφέρον τους και να στα παρατήσουν, οπότε και θα πρέπει να ταϊζεις εσύ κάθε 1,30 με 2 ώρες

----------


## petran

> εαν όμως το καταλάβουν οι γονείς οτι είναι ταϊσμενα, τότε μπορεί και να χάσουν τον ενδιαφέρον τους και να στα παρατήσουν, οπότε και θα πρέπει να ταϊζεις εσύ κάθε 1,30 με 2 ώρες


Στελιο σου ειπα,δεν τα ταισα.
Μολις τους καθαρισα κ την κλουβα,για να μην τα ενοχλω μετα.Ελπιζω να ζησουν αυτα τα 3.
Απο φαι,συνεχιζω τα ιδια ετσι;
Αυγο,πρωι-μεσημερι,την αυγοτροφη σου πρωι-μεσημερι,και νερο αλλαγμα ακομα κ 3 φορες την ημερα,αμα ειμαι εδω.

----------


## petran

Απο το Σαββατο το πρωι,κατεβασα την κλουβα μια θεση παρακατω στην κατασκευη γιατι με τα πλεξιγκλας γυρω γυρω,την ζεστη κ το κλωσισμα,ενιωθα οτι τα πουλακια θα τα παιξουν.
Στην νεα θεση,εβαλα μπροστα και στο δεξιο πλαι οπως κοιταμε κουμελοσυρμα.Αριστερα ειναι ο τοιχος,πισω η τεντα,πανω το ραφι,οποτε φανταζομαι οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος απο αρπακτικα.Θα την αφησω εκει ισως μεχρι να χειμωνιασει,και ισως απλα να της βαλω σιτα για τα κουνουπια στις 3 μεριες εκτος απο μπροστα.
Παμε τωρα και σε φωτο....
Μιας και εκτος απο ενα παιδι,ολοι οι άλλοι ξεχασατε την γιορτη μου,χτες,
*τουλαχιστον ευχειθειτε μου για τα καναρινακια μου

τα 3 μωρα  μου


οι γονεις


και η νεα θεση της κλουβας


*

----------


## amastro

> Λοιπον,μολις πριν,εβγαλα εξω απο το κλουβι την φωλια,κ ανακαλυψα οτι δεν υπηρχαν άλλα αυγα.Κοιταξα τοτε στον πατο της κλουβας και ειδα 2 αυγα στον πατο,σπασμενα βεβαια και για πεταμα.Προφανως τα ειχαν βγαλει εξω οι γονεις.*Τωρα πως τα εβγαλαν εξω,δεν ξερω.*.
> Εβγαλα τα 3 μικρα και ειναι κ τα 3 ζωντανα.Προσπαθησα να ταισω με λιγο κροκο αυγου το μικρο,αλλά μου φανηκε οτι δεν ανοιγε το στομα του..Ενα απο τα 3(κενα πο τα 2 που γεννηθηκαν την Πεμπτη)ειναι πολυ ζωηρο.Αυτο,μαλλον σιγουρα θα ζησει.
> Επισης μου εκαναν κ 2 κουτσουλιτσες ψιλονερουλες,χρωματος πρασινο ανοιχτο-χακι ανοιχτο θα ελεγα.
> Οποια παρατηρηση-συμβουλη,δεκτη βεβαια..


Τα δύο τελευταία αυγά θα ήταν νεκρά (πιθανότατα χάλασαν κατά την μεταφορά) και η κανάρα το κατάλαβε και τα ξεφορτώθηκε.
Μακάρι τα 3 που βγήκαν να πάνε καλά.
Όσο για τα ταΐσματα, τα είπε ο Στέλιος. Θα πάνε όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## Gardelius

Πέτρο χρόνια σου πολλά για εχθές με υγεία. 

Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά είναι πολύ καλά ταϊσμένα. 

Συνεχίζεις κανονικά την διατροφή όπως σωστά πράττεις στους γονείς και δεν κάνεις

καμία άλλη μετακίνηση σε οτιδήποτε. Θα πάνε καλά και έχε υπομονή! 

Με το καλό στο κλαρί ! ! !

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο χρόνια σου πολλά για εχθές με υγεία. 
> 
> Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά είναι πολύ καλά ταϊσμένα. 
> 
> Συνεχίζεις κανονικά την διατροφή όπως σωστά πράττεις στους γονείς και δεν κάνεις
> 
> καμία άλλη μετακίνηση σε οτιδήποτε. Θα πάνε καλά και έχε υπομονή! 
> 
> Με το καλό στο κλαρί ! ! !


Ηλια σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις ευχες σου.
Ευχομαι και εσυ οτι επιθυμεις. :bye:

----------


## jk21

*Πετρο ειλικρινα σου ευχομαι οτι ποθεις για σενα και τους ανθρωπους σου και οτι καλυτερο για τα αγαπημενα σου πουλακια !!!!* Συγνωμη που σε ξεχασα ,αλλα χθες ηρθα νωρις το απογευμα αθηνα (ημουν εκτος ) ,μπηκα για τιποτα επειγον στο φορουμ και εφυγα για την συναντηση που ειχαμε με μελη στο αλσος περιστεριου και γυρνωντας μπηκα ελάχιστα ,με το μυαλο στο χθεσινοβραδυνο αγωνα της εθνικης μας ... οπως καταλαβαινεις ημουν υπο πιεση  ....

----------


## xrisam

Oτι επιθυμείς Πετρο, πολύχρονος!

Υπεροχα τα πουλάκια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γλυκά και τυφλά ποντικάκια!!  :: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε μου!! 

Χρόνια πολλά για την χθεσινή γιορτή σου!!! !!!! 
Συγγνώμη που σε ξεχάσαμε φίλε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Να σου ζησουν Πετρο με το καλο στο κλαρι.

----------


## petran

> Oτι επιθυμείς Πετρο, πολύχρονος!
> 
> Υπεροχα τα πουλάκια!


Ευχαριστω,ευχαριστω πολυ,και εσυ να σαι καλά :bye: 






> Να σου ζησουν Πετρο με το καλο στο κλαρι.


Ευχαριστω πολυ Στελιο για τις ευχες.Καλο βραδυ :bye: 






> Γλυκά και τυφλά ποντικάκια!! 
> Να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε μου!! 
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά για την χθεσινή γιορτή σου!!! !!!! 
> Συγγνώμη που σε ξεχάσαμε φίλε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Δεν τρεχει τιποτα που με ξεχασατε χτες ::  ::  :Sick0026: .
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες,καληνυχτα :bye: 





> Oτι επιθυμείς Πετρο, πολύχρονος!
> 
> Υπεροχα τα πουλάκια!


Σε ευχαριστω Χρυσα,να εισαι καλά,καλο βραδυ,γεια χαρα :bye: 






> *Πετρο ειλικρινα σου ευχομαι οτι ποθεις για σενα και τους ανθρωπους σου και οτι καλυτερο για τα αγαπημενα σου πουλακια !!!!* Συγνωμη που σε ξεχασα ,αλλα χθες ηρθα νωρις το απογευμα αθηνα (ημουν εκτος ) ,μπηκα για τιποτα επειγον στο φορουμ και εφυγα για την συναντηση που ειχαμε με μελη στο αλσος περιστεριου και γυρνωντας μπηκα ελάχιστα ,με το μυαλο στο χθεσινοβραδυνο αγωνα της εθνικης μας ... οπως καταλαβαινεις ημουν υπο πιεση ....


Δημητρη δεν υπαρχει λογος να ζητας συγνωμη.Εγω βεβαια,ειμαι σαν την γκαμηλα,''δεν ξεχναω'' ::  ::  :oopseyes:  ::  :Anim 59: .
Σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου.
Καληνυχταααααααα. :bye: 
Το ξερω οτι θα με βριζεις με τις πολλαπλές παραθεσεις μου,αλλά τι να κανουμε,δεν τα παμε πολυ καλα με το p/c. ::

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι και απο μενα...
Λοιπον,τι εχει  η θηλυκια στο στηθος της;;


Ολη η οικογενεια.Μαλλον σχεδον ολη,γιατι ο ενας,πιθανον ο νεοτερος,ειναι ''απο κατω'' :: 


Αυτος ειναι σωστος πατερας,οχι αστεια.Και που να ηταν και δικα του :: 


Τα 3 μωρα μου ::  :: .Τα 2 ειναι σημερα 8 ημερων κ το άλλο 6 ημερων.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ όμορφα Πέτρο.

Όλα μια χαρά με την ανάπτυξη και οι γονείς είναι σουπερ.

Νομίζω του χρόνου ( με το καλό )  θα έχεις πολλές επιτυχίες !!!

----------


## Steliosan

Μπραβο ρε συ Πετρο τελεια οικογενεια. :Happy0064:

----------


## mparoyfas

εχει χασει λιγα πουπουλα Πετρο (ειχα δει και στην φωλια σε προηγουμενη φωτο) ζορίστηκε μαλον λιγο η αλλαγη περιβαλοντος λιγο το αμεσο ζευγαρωμα λιγο και ο δικος σου που μενει μεσα στη φωλια και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασιες δεν ειναι και λιγα, αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου πιο έμπειροι ισως δουν κατι παραπανω.
Να σου ζησουν παντως ειναι πανεμορφα!

----------


## petran

> Μπραβο ρε συ Πετρο τελεια οικογενεια.


Ελα,να ζησουν τα παιδια του Πειραια... ::  ::  :Jumping0046:  :bye:

----------


## petran

> εχει χασει λιγα πουπουλα Πετρο (ειχα δει και στην φωλια σε προηγουμενη φωτο) ζορίστηκε μαλον λιγο η αλλαγη περιβαλοντος λιγο το αμεσο ζευγαρωμα λιγο και ο δικος σου που μενει μεσα στη φωλια και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασιες δεν ειναι και λιγα, αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου πιο έμπειροι ισως δουν κατι παραπανω.
> Να σου ζησουν παντως ειναι πανεμορφα!


Σ ε ευχαριστω πολυ,και εγω χαιρομαι που πανε ολα καλά.
Μπορει να ειναι υοθετημενα,αλλά τα αγαπαω κ εχω αγωνια,αν θα θα καταφερουν.Γεια χαρα :bye:

----------


## amastro

Γιατί να μην τα καταφέρουν;
Μια χαρά τα πάνε μέχρι τώρα. Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να ντύνονται και θα δεις τα χρώματά τους και ποια θα είναι σκουφάτα.

----------


## petran

> Γιατί να μην τα καταφέρουν;
> Μια χαρά τα πάνε μέχρι τώρα. Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να ντύνονται και θα δεις τα χρώματά τους και ποια θα είναι σκουφάτα.


Αντρεα,νομιζω,αν και ειμαι εντελως ανιδεος,οτι τα 2 πανε για σκουφακι ενω το άλλο,οχι.Καληνυχτα :bye:

----------


## jk21

Βρε Πετρο ο δικος σου ειναι περιπτωση !! αν ταιζει μαλιστα στην πορεια ,εκτος απο το να ειναι τοσο στοργικος ,θα ειναι υποδειγμα πατερα !!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απίθανη οικογένεια. Η φωτό που είναι όλοι μαζί στη φωλίτσα είναι τόσο συγκινητική.


Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα? Η τροφή που τους έχεις στην ταίστρα τι είναι?

----------


## xrisam

Aντε πετυχε η "επιχείρηση μπαρμπαρόσα". Μπραβο στα πουλάκια σου είναι 'αξιοι γονείς!

----------


## petran

> Απίθανη οικογένεια. Η φωτό που είναι όλοι μαζί στη φωλίτσα είναι τόσο συγκινητική.
> 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα? Η τροφή που τους έχεις στην ταίστρα τι είναι?


Καλησπερα.Ειναι μιγμα σπορων,συστημενη απο τον DR jk21(Δημήτρη) :: ..

----------


## petran

> Aντε πετυχε η "επιχείρηση μπαρμπαρόσα". Μπραβο στα πουλάκια σου είναι 'αξιοι γονείς!


Σε ευχαριστω,εκ μερους των καναρινιών μου,για την φιλοφρονηση.
Η επιχειρηση πετυχε,ελπιζω μονο τα μικρα,να μην πανε στο ''πακετο'' :: ,να ψαξουν για τους αληθινους γονεις τους.

----------


## Steliosan

Πες τους την αληθεια και κρατα φωτο απο τους γονεις. :winky:

----------


## petran

> Απίθανη οικογένεια. Η φωτό που είναι όλοι μαζί στη φωλίτσα είναι τόσο συγκινητική.
> 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα? Η τροφή που τους έχεις στην ταίστρα τι είναι?


Τελικα,εκανα λαθος.Εννοεις στην αυγοθηκη...
Ειναι η συνταγη του Στελιου(σπιτικη αυγοτροφη σε 5 βηματα). :bye:

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα και παλι,σε ολα τα παιδια...
Λοιπον,επιτελους ολη η οικογενεια μαζι,γονεις  κ τα 3 μικρα :Jumping0046:  :: 


Αντε βρε παιδια,δεν βλεπετε οτι μεγαλωσαμε :: .
Επιτελους,τι ειναι αυτο το ''κλαρί'',που τα παιδια,ευχονται ''αντε και στο κλαρί'';;; ::  ::  :Party0035:

----------


## petran

Ελπιζω να μην ειμαι off topic,και να μην εχει απαντηθει αλλού.
Τωρα πλεον,που δεν εχω αυγα στη φωλια,κ τα μικρα ακομα δεν μπορουν να βγουν ωστε να πνιγουν,θα μπορουσα να βαλω για λιγο, μπανιερακι για τους γονεις;
Γεια χαρα :bye:

----------


## mparoyfas

βαλε δεν εχουν θεμα ισα ισα το χρειάζονται ενα κουταακι του γλυκου μηλοξιδο βιολογικο ή απλο ή και το κοινο ξιδι, μεσημερακι χωρις αεριδες να βαρανε είχε αερακι σημερα για αυτο στο λεω τωρα ειναι κάλμα . μολις μπουν και οι 2 το αφαιρείς άμεσα !

----------


## Gardelius

Πέτρο είναι πανέμορφα !!!

Μου μοιάζουν πάρα πολύ όπως τα βλέπω με τα δικά μου τα κόκκινα 

όταν ήταν αντίστοιχα στις μέρες όπως αυτά. 

Μπορεί να  υπάρχει ... "αίμα" από εκεί ... με τα κοινά αυτή είναι και η μαγεία 

του "δεν ξέρω τι θα βγει" από πλευράς χρωμάτων. 

Εύχομαι με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πολύ ωραία και ευτυχισμένη οικογένεια!  
Να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο!

----------


## petran

Αντε βρε παιδια,ποτε θα μεγαλωσουμε επιτελους;;; :: 


ελα,εσενα το λεω,σε βλεπω που με κοιτας.. :: 



Λοιπον,βλεπω τις κουτσουλιτσες,αλλά δειξτε  λιγη κατανοηση,μιας κ μεχρι πριν απο λιγο καιρο,δεν ειχα καν πουλακι.
Οι φωτο ειναι σημερινες.
Αγορασα το πρωι νεα φωλια κ 2 τσοχες.
Μολις τραβηξα τις φωτο με τα μικρα μεσα,τα εβγαλα,πεταξα την λερωμενη τσοχα,και εβαλα την καινουργια τσοχα κ τα μικρα βεβαια μεσα.
Την αλλη τσοχα την εβαλα στην νεα φωλια κ την εχω stand-by.
*Παιδια εγω τωρα πρεπει να προσεχω μηπως,καποιος απο τους γονεις(ισως η θηλυκια ποιο πολυ)αρχιζει να τσιμπαει τα μικρα,για να τα μαδησει ,για να στρωσει νεα φωλια;;*
Γι αυτο αλλωστε πηρα νεα φωλια κ δευτερη τσοχα.
Απο οτι εχω διαβασει,αν συμβει αυτο,βαζω το χωρισμα,την μανα μονη της κ τον πατερα με τα μικρα για να τα ταιζει.Σωστα;; :bye:

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο εμένα καναρα στην τρίτη γέννα από μόνη της δεν προχώρησε σε άλλη και συμμετέχει στο τάισμα των μικρών! 
Αν δεν έχεις σημάδια μην βάλεις καν φωλιά! 
Να τα δεις κλαρωμενα εύχομαι!

----------


## lefteris13

απο κοκκινους γονεις εκ των οποιων ο ενας σκουφατος οπως του Ηλια προηλθαν τα αυγα?2 σκουφατα βγηκαν οπως ελεγες και φαινεται απο νωρις..

----------


## amastro

> απο κοκκινους γονεις εκ των οποιων ο ενας σκουφατος οπως του Ηλια προηλθαν τα αυγα?2 σκουφατα βγηκαν οπως ελεγες και φαινεται απο νωρις..


Ιδού οι γονείς :



Και η πρώτη γέννα του Μαρτίου :

----------


## Gardelius

Έτσι εξηγούνται οι χρωματισμοί !!!

Να σου ζήσουν Πέτρο - Ανδρέα πανέμορφα και οι γονείς & τα μικρά !!!!

----------


## petran

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολα τα παιδια για τις ευχες.
Καληνυχτα,τα λεμε παλι αυριο...

----------


## mparoyfas

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια Πετρο να τα δεις ολα στο κλαρι!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κουκλιά ε???Και με σκουφάκι!

----------


## xrisam

Φτου φτου καλέ τι κουκλάκια!!!

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Δεν εχω καποιο ιδιαιτερο νεο.Τα μικρα ειναι καλα,οπως κ οι γονεις τους φανταζομαι.
Τα 2 ειναι 14 ημερων σημερα κ το άλλο 12 ημερων.
Παντως εχω προσεξει οτι ο πατερας τωρα τελευταια καθεται περισσοτερο στη φωλια σε σχεση με τη θηλυκια.
Επισης εδω και κανα 2 μερες βλεπω την θηλυκια ποιο ζωηρη,και βλεπω και ψιλοτσαμπουκαδες ::  ::  μεταξυ τους.
Τωρα ποιος ξερει;;
Θελει αυτη να ζευγαρωσει;Θελει αυτος;
Παντως η θηλυκια ταιζει,την εχω δει,οπως κ ο αρσενικος.
Μηπως απλα πρεπει να εχω το νου μου γι αυτο που ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο post μου;
Μηπως δηλαδη καποιος απο τους γονεις,τσιμπολογησει τα μικρα;
Αποψε ας πουμε στις 10 παρα...ηταν κ οι 2 γονεις εξω απο τη φωλια κ ειδα την ψιλοεντασουλα μεταξυ τους.
Αυτα...καλο βραδυ :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.Λοιπον,ειχαμε εξελιξεις  :: .
Μεγαλωσαμε :Happy0065:  :Party0035:  ::  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :: .

Υποδειγμα Πατερα.





2 απο τα 3 νεα μελη


*Το κουκλακι  που μου εχει κλεψει την καρδια*


Στην πρωτη του εξερευνηση στο κλουβι


Πατερας και γιος.Ουτε δικος του να ηταν.......

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Πέτρο.
Έχε το νου σου γιατί από δω και πέρα τα μικρά πετάνε και δε πρέπει να κάνεις μαγκιές.
Στο αριστερό πόδι του άσκουφου, το πίσω δάχτυλο έχει έρθει μπροστά λόγω "ολισθηρότητας του οδοστρώματος" ή έτσι έχει δέσει.
Δεν θέλω να σε αγχώσω, τσεκάρισέ το το πρωί.

----------


## petran

> Μπράβο Πέτρο.
> Έχε το νου σου γιατί από δω και πέρα τα μικρά πετάνε και δε πρέπει να κάνεις μαγκιές.
> Στο αριστερό πόδι του άσκουφου, το πίσω δάχτυλο έχει έρθει μπροστά λόγω "ολισθηρότητας του οδοστρώματος" ή έτσι έχει δέσει.
> Δεν θέλω να σε αγχώσω, τσεκάρισέ το το πρωί.


Καλησπερα Αντρεα,σε ευχαριστω για την "παρατηρηση".Αυριο θα το τσεκαρω.
Εχεις δικιο οτι πρεπει να εχω το νου μου,μιας κ τα μικρα τωρα πετανε.
Σημερα,την ωρα που τα ειχα στον παγκο,για να καθαρισω την τσοχα  απο τις κουτσουλιες,1 απο τα σκουφατα πηρε την "πουλαδα"του.
Εκανε ελευθερη πτωση,απο τον παγκο στο πατωμα,παρολο που ειχα το νου μου. ::

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Αντε να σου ζησουν!!Με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν και να γινουν υγιει και δυνατα πουλια!! :Bird1:

----------


## petran

> Αντε να σου ζησουν!!Με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν και να γινουν υγιει και δυνατα πουλια!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ,να σαι καλα,και εσυ οτι επιθυμεις :bye:

----------


## petran

''Ελα,δωσε μου ενα φιλακι,δεν πειραζει που ειναι μπροστα τα παιδια'' :Love0033:  :Love0034: 


Τελος,προσθεσα στα πλαγια του κλουβιου,αλλη μια ποτηστρα,την οποια τοποθετησα διπλα στη φωλια,για να πινουν τα μικρα,μιας κ την αλλη ποτιστρα  την εχω στην απεναντι μερια.Φανταζομαι καλά εκανα..

----------


## thanos52

χαχαχα το ερωτευμενο ζευγαρακι!!Κουκλια τα μικρα!

----------


## Pidgey

Πέτρο είναι τέλεια η οικογένεια, αλλά ο μπαμπάς είναι αξιολάτρευτος μέσα στη φωλιά είτε με τη μαμά είτε μόνος με τα μικρά. Του έχω αδυναμία.

Το ποδαράκι του μικρού που σου είπε ο Ανδρέας το είδες; Είναι εντάξει;

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο είναι τέλεια η οικογένεια, αλλά ο μπαμπάς είναι αξιολάτρευτος μέσα στη φωλιά είτε με τη μαμά είτε μόνος με τα μικρά. Του έχω αδυναμία.
> 
> Το ποδαράκι του μικρού που σου είπε ο Ανδρέας το είδες; Είναι εντάξει;


Ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σου λογια.
Εγω να δεις,τι αδυναμια του εχω..Παντως και η θηλυκια ειναι πολυ καλη μαμα.
Ναι ενταξει ειναι το ποδαρακι του μικρου.Θα ηταν ετσι απο τον παγκο. :bye:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Χχαχα οικογενεια χοραφα!!Μην μου πεις πως θα τα εκαπαιδευσεις;

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Ολα καλα με τα μικρα κ τους γονεις τους.
Το ''ασκουφωτο''μικρο βγαινει κανονικοτατα(ηδη πεταει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα),κ τα άλλα 2 σκουφατα,εχουν βγει κ αυτα στο ''κλαρι'',απλα οι κινησεις τους ειναι πιο ''συγκρατημενες''.Τα 2 ειναι σημερα 20 ημερων κ το τριτο 18 ημερων.
Ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη τους.
Μεχρι στιγμης, βαζω το πρωι, μισο αυγο βρασμενο με το τσοφλι κ την αυγοτροφη του Στελιου(NINOS),και τα ιδια το μεσημερι.Νερο πρωι κ αλλαγη το μεσημερι,καμια φορα κ το βραδυ.
Συνεχιζω ετσι;Μηπως να προσθεσω κατι; Ευχαριστω;Καλο βραδυ.. :bye:

----------


## Steliosan

Σιγα σιγα να προσθετεις και πρασιναδα αλλα σταδιακα οχι καθε μερα,αντε και κανα φρουτακι.

----------


## amastro

Πρασιναδίτσα;
Αυτή την εποχή βρίσκεις στη λαϊκή μεγάλες ματσάρες γλυστρίδα με 50 λεπτά που τους αρέσει πολύ. Κρατάει και στο ψυγείο.

----------


## jk21

Γλυστριδα απεριοριστα καθε μερα και χωρις φοβο ! οσο θα υπαρχει να την εκμεταλλευτουμε στο επακρο !

----------


## mparoyfas

εγω πρασιναδα εβαζα απο την φωλια 6-7 ημερων 18-20 ημερων, ξερετε τωρα μπουκετα .....

----------


## petran

Παιδια,γεια χαρα.
Αγγουρι και μπροκολο,μπορω να βαλω στα πουλακια;(ελπιζω να μην ειμαι εκτος θεματος).
Καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## ninos

βάλε μπρόκολο. Το αγγούρι, πέραν της δροσιάς, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## Pidgey

Επίσης στο μπρόκολα να δίνεις και τα φύλλα που είναι πιο θρεπτικά από τον ανθό. Κι ο ανθός βέβαια μια χαρά είναι είναι εννοείτε.

----------


## mparoyfas

στο αγγουρι οχι την φλουδα (εχει πολλα φαρμάκια) και οτι σου ειπε ο Στελιος, στο μπροκολο οτι σου ειπε ο Νικος και σπασε το κοτσανι στα 4 και προσφερε το με την γωνια προς τα πονω το κοτσανι του εχει και αυτο καλα πραγματα να δωσει .

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Μπορεις να τα δινεις και καροτο ψιλοκομμενο!!!

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας και απο εδω.Επειδη σε καμμια 10ρια μερες,αν πανε ολα καλά κ τα μικρα αρχιζουν να τρωνε σπορους μονα τους,θα τα χωρισω απο τους γονεις,με απασχολουν 2,3 θεματακια.
Καταρχην,θα πρεπει να τα ''παρακολουθω''ωστε να τσεκαρω οτι και τα 3 τρωνε σπορους,σωστα;
Επειτα,σκοπευω να παρω αλλη μια κλουβα 76αρα,να βαλω μεσα τα μικρα.Εχω διαβασει οτι ισως το πρωτο διαστημα του αποχωρισμου,τα μικρα να ''στεναχωρηθουν'' κ να πρεπει να υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με τους γονεις.Η κλουβα ομως με τα μικρα,θα τοποθετηθει,πανω ή κατω απο την κλουβα των γονιων.Δεν θα υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.Αν βαλω ας πουμε την κλουβα στον τοιχο κ απεναντι(στο dexion)ειναι η αλλη κλουβα,για την κλουβα που θα ειναι στον τοιχο ''χυμα'',δεν θα υπαρχει προστασια απο αρπαχτικα.Τι λετε να κανω;;

----------


## amastro

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βιαστείς για "χωρισμούς" αφού δεν τίθεται θέμα άλλης γέννας. Αν δε βλέπεις περίεργες συμπεριφορές, άσε τα μικρά να πάρουν το χρόνο τους και να γίνουν εντελώς ανεξάρτητα στο φαΐ. Μετά και να μη βλέπουν του γονείς, δεν νομίζω να τα πειράξει, αφοί είναι και τριάδα. Κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι σου χωρίς προστασία εγώ δεν θα έβαζα στη θέση σου, είσαι ψηλά και κινδυνεύεις.

----------


## ninos

Γιατι να χωρίσεις τα παιδια τους ; Αστα ακομα και βλεπεις  απο Σεπτεμβρη που ανοιγουν και τα σχολεια  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπε ο Ανδρεας απλα μην βιαστεις .Αν δεις συμπεριφορες που σε αναγκασουν να το κανεις (πχ εντονη επιθετικοτητα των γονιων σε καποιους νεοσσους ) τα χωριζεις αλλα με γνωμονα πρωτα απο ολα την ασφαλεια ,που για να το λεει ο Ανδρεας που εχει ερθει σπιτι σου , μαλλον εισαι και σε χωρο υψηλου κινδυνου .Αν παραυτα ,με τα μικρα και γονεις πανω κατω ,καποιο εμφανισει στρεσσαρισμα ,τοτε το επιστρεφεις στους γονεις

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας κ σας ευχαριστω.....
O.K,ας πουμε οτι θα αφησω τα μικρα μαζι με τους γονεις για παραπανω απο το μηνα...
Μια ευκολη ερωτηση κ μια δυσκολη...
Την φωλια πότε να την βγαλω;;;Βλεπω οτι τα πιτσιρικια ψιλομπαινουν ακομα κ την ημερα μεσα.
Παμε τωρα κ στο δυσκολο...Τι θα κανω με τους γονεις;;
Δεν ξερω αν ''παιζει''άλλη γεννα αλλά ακομα κ αν ''παιζει''δεν θελω.
Θελω,πρωτα ο θεος,την ανοιξη,να μου γεννησουν το ζευγαρακι που εχω.
Τα αγαπαω τα μικρα του Αντρεα,κ τον ξαναευχαριστω που μου εδωσε αυτη τη χαρα,αλλά θα ηθελα να κανουν κ τα δικα μου,μωρα..
Τι θα κανω λοιπον με τους γονεις που δειχνουν να εχουν ταιριαξει τοσο πολυ...
Μονο ο ''παιχτης''που κ που,της κανει κανα '''ξξξξξ'' :: ,για το φαι,για να δοκιμασει αυτος πρωτος.
Νομιζω οτι αν η επιθυμια των γονιων,ειναι να ζευγαρωσουν ξανα τον Μαρτιο ας πουμε,κ στην περιπτωση που,δεν τσακωνωνται μεταξυ τους,μπορω να τα εχω μαζι,τα δυο τους συνεχεια.Τωρα αν στην πορεια,εχουμε κανα θερμο επεισοδιο,βλεπουμε τι θα κανουμε τοτε.
Οποτε μπορειτε,''ριχτε''καμμια γνωμη.Καληνυχτα σας :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jk21

η φωλια να φυγει χθες ....


γεννα επομενη απαγορευεται αυστηρως τετοιο καιρο

αν δεις κινησεις βατεματος ,πρεπει να χωρισθουν αλλα να ειναι κοντα να βλεπονται 

αν ειναι ηρεμα ,πιστευω και μαζι να τα αφησεις ,εχουν ταιριαξει και δεν θα δυσκολευτουν να ξαναζευγαρωσουν του χρονου και χωρις να τα χωρισεις

----------


## ninos

Βγαλε την φωλια. Οχι αλλη γεννα διοτι αρχιζει η πτερροροια τωρα. Εαν δεις κανα βατεμα που και που, κανε τα στραβα ματια  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## petran

Μπραβο ρε Στελιο,μονο εσυ με καταλαβαινεις :: ,ενω ο JK21  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

εγω ειμαι λιγο παραπανω θρησκος και ειμαι λιγο ευαισθητος στο να βλεπω στον πατο γεννημενα ενσπορα αυγουλακια 


αλλα απο την αλλη .... ισως ειναι μια ευκαιρια να δεις (αν δεν σπασουν ) ανοιγοντας τα αυγα προσεκτικα ,αν τελικα συνεχιζουν να κανουν ασπορα ή οχι

----------


## petran

> εγω ειμαι λιγο παραπανω θρησκος και ειμαι λιγο ευαισθητος στο να βλεπω στον πατο γεννημενα ενσπορα αυγουλακια 
> 
> 
> αλλα απο την αλλη .... ισως ειναι μια ευκαιρια να δεις (αν δεν σπασουν ) ανοιγοντας τα αυγα προσεκτικα ,αν τελικα συνεχιζουν να κανουν ασπορα ή οχι


Καλο βραδυ,καλη ξεκουραση.. :winky:  :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.Τα νεα από τα πουλακια μου,είναι ότι όλα πηγαινουν μια χαρα. :Jumping0046: 

  Ως συνηθως εχω μερικες αποριουλες….Να τις πω;;;;;Ωχχχ :trash:  :Anim 45:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0029: 

  Λοιπον,οσον αφορα για την διατροφη.Καθε πρωι ειπαμε βαζω μισο βρασμενο αυγο με τον κροκο κ το τσοφλι,κ το ιδιο και το μεσημερι.
  Συνεχιζω το ιδιο;Μηπως να βαζω 1 αυγο το πρωι(χωρισμενο σε 2 αυγοθηκες βεβαια)κ 1 αυγο το μεσημερι;;
  Εχω παρει κ τους βαζω κάθε πρωι,μπροκολο,γλυστριδα κ αγγουρακι.
*Τα μικρα από ότι βλεπω τρωνε την αυγοτροφη του Στελιου(5 steps),κ αυγο.*

  Κατι άλλο τωρα..Εδω κ πολύ καιρο,ετσι όπως εχω την κατασκευη,εχω κατεβασμενη την τεντα κ δεν μπορω να την ανεβασω.

Σκεφτομαι,αυριο,μιας κ τα μικρα,εχουν ξεπεταχτει,να γυρισω αλλιως την κατασκευη,ώστε να μπορω να σηκωσω την τεντα κ να δουν κ τα μικρα παραπανω φως κ ηλιο βεβαια(για λιγο,ε).

*Δεν νομιζω να τα ‘’πειραξει’’  σε κατι αυτή η αλλαγη;Απλα,θα την στριψω να ‘’κοιταει’’ μπροστα.*

  Κατά τα αλλα,είναι ησυχα.Ενταξει,που κ που βλεπω καμμια ‘’ψιλή’’ ::  (όπως σημερα η θηλυκια το ένα σκουφάκι)  αλλά τιποτα παραπανω.

*Εχω προσεξει ότι η συμπαθεια μου (ο κιτρινουλης χωρις σκουφί)* κανει παρεα συνεχως με τον πατερα του,ενώ τα 2 σκουφακια,ειτε μεταξυ τους ειτε με την μανα.

----------


## amastro

Νομίζω ότι το αυγό που τους βάζεις είναι αρκετό. Μπορείς αν θες να το κόβεις σε τεταρτάκια και να το βάζεις σε δύο αυγοθήκες για να μην έχεις πολλούς καυγάδες.

----------


## petran

Τα 2 απο τα 3 αδελφακια..


η φατσουλα μου

----------


## thanos52

Πανεμορφα!Αλλα οντως ο κιτρινουλις χωρις σκουφι ειναι το κατι αλλο!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πως μεγαλώσαν έτσι βρε!!!

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Ας συνεχισω απο εδω τις αποριες που θα εχω κατα καιρους(ασχετα αν ειναι για τον ''χοντρουλη'',ή για τον ''παιχτη'',)για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα...
Αυριο θα βαλω για πρωτη φορα στα καναρινακια κ στους γονεις βεβαια μαρουλι.Θα το πλυνω με νερο κ ξυδι,θα το σκουπισω με χαρτι κουζινας(οσο μπορω).
Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω καροτο.Στο καροτο τι θα κανω;Θα το ξεφλουδισω οπως κανουμε στην πατατα;
Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.. :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας..Λοιπον,εχουμε νεες φωτο απο τα αστερακια μου :Jumping0046:  :: 
Για παμε.....
Εδω ο Πατερας εχει μαζεψει τα παιδια του,και μαλλον τους ζηταει να μην κανουν ζαβολιες :: 

ο κιτρινουλης μου,ρημαζει το μαρουλι

ο πατερας,πιο cool.απεναντι στο μαρουλι

''Δηλαδη,εμεις που εχουμε σκουφακι,δεν δικαιουμαστε να φαμε,πως την εχεις δει ρε αδελφε;''

''κανε στη μπαντα ρε,εγω θα φαω πρωτος,γκε-γκε ::  :: ''

----------


## petran

Μερικες φωτο ακομα...
Ενταξει ρε παιδια μην :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Anim 55:  :Anim 45:  ::  :: ,τα πρωτα μου καναρινακια ειναι,δεν δικαιολογουμε;;; :: 

''mmm,εχεις δικιο πατερα,ωραιο
 αυτο το λαχανικο,μπροκολο,ειπες οτι λεγεται''

εδω ο κιτρινουλης τσακιζει την γλυστριδα

----------


## petran

Και τελος,καθε πρωι,μαζι με το νεο νερακι,ακολουθει κ το πρωινο για τα καναρινακια μου(μαζι με μαρουλι ή γλυστριδα ή πιπερια Φλωρινης ή καροτο).
Αμα εχουνε και παραπονο ::  ::  ::  ::  :oopseyes:  ::

----------


## jk21

πως ηταν και πως ειναι  .... γεματος ζωντανια πια ! μπραβο Πετρο !

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.
Κοιτα μακαρι να εχεις δικιο κ να ειναι καλυτερα.Δεν ξερω ,μακαρι να κανω λαθος,εξακολουθω να τον βλεπω νωχελικο θα ελεγα.
Ομως επετρεψε μου να σου εκφρασω καποιες υποθεσεις που κανω για αυτη του την νωχελικοτητα ισως....
Καταρχην το πουλακι αυτο θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ψυχουλα.
Ποτε δεν πειραζει τα μικρα.Μιλαμε ξερεις τι του κανουν;Του τραβανε την ουρα την ωρα που τρωει,με το ζορι να κανει μπανιο(τελευταιος μπαινει),παραμεριζει στο φαγητο,γενικα,οχι γιατι το λατρευω αυτο το πουλακι,αλλά ειναι πραγματικα ψυχουλα(ο Ξανθοπουλος σε καναρινι ας πουμε :: ).
Ισως να κουραστηκε ολο αυτο τον καιρο με την ζεστη,το κλωσημα των αυγων,το μεγαλωμα ολο αυτο το μηνα,των μικρων,ισως η παρουσια του αρσενικου του Αποστολη,κατι απο ολα αυτα,δεν ξερω...
Παντως για να μην σε κουρασω,καθε βραδυ κ της ψυχουλας,και του Αποστολη,τους βαζω χαμομηλακι χλιαρο στα ποδαρακια,και epithol,και στα 2 πουλακια,οπως βεβαια μου ειχε πει η γιατρος.
Παντως ευχομαι να εχεις δικιο,και το αρχικο καναρινακι μου να ειναι οντως καλυτερα.Γεια χαρα.

----------


## jk21

η καθαροτητα και η λαμψη στο χρωμα του φτερωματος ,δειχνουν βελτιωση της υγειας του 

πραγματι επειδη τον εχω γνωρισει απο κοντα ,ειναι ενα πουλι  χαμηλων τονων εξοικειωμενο πληρως με τον ανθρωπο 

μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι και περιοδο πτεροροιας για τα περισσοτερα πουλια και ειναι νωχελικα  .εκεινος ξεκινησε ;

----------


## petran

> η καθαροτητα και η λαμψη στο χρωμα του φτερωματος ,δειχνουν βελτιωση της υγειας του 
> 
> πραγματι επειδη τον εχω γνωρισει απο κοντα ,ειναι ενα πουλι  χαμηλων τονων εξοικειωμενο πληρως με τον ανθρωπο 
> 
> μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι και περιοδο πτεροροιας για τα περισσοτερα πουλια και ειναι νωχελικα  .εκεινος ξεκινησε ;


Οχι,ουτε αυτος,ουτε η θηλυκια ακομα..
Δημητρη,να ρωτησω μια βλακεια,μιας κ δεν ξερω...
Τα μικρα ειναι ακριβως 1 μηνος.Αυτα θα εχουν πτεροροια;

----------


## jk21

τελη αυγουστου ,αρχες σεπτεμβρη  αλλα οχι σε ολο το φτερωμα τους .καποια φτερα αλλαζουν , καποια μενουν στα μικρα και αλλαζουν στην πρωτη κανονικη πληρη πτεροροια του χρονου

----------


## petran

> τελη αυγουστου ,αρχες σεπτεμβρη  αλλα οχι σε ολο το φτερωμα τους .καποια φτερα αλλαζουν , καποια μενουν στα μικρα και αλλαζουν στην πρωτη κανονικη πληρη πτεροροια του χρονου


Ελα,σε ευχαριστω,καληνυχτα,καλη ξεκουραση..

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια.Σημερα τα καναρινακια μου ειναι περιπου 33 ημερων.Απο οτι βλεπω,πανε στους σπορους κ θεωρω οτι τους τρωνε κιολας.
Θυμιζω οτι καθε μερα τους βαζω:1 αυγο με το τσοφλι(μισο το πρωι,χωρισμενο σε 2 τεταρτακια και αλλο μισο το μεσημερι).
Σπορους(το μιγμα του JK21) καθε 2 μερες.
Αυγοτροφη πρωι-απογευμα(την συνταγη του Στελιου-5 steps).
Επισης εδω και μερες εχω προσθεσει στην καθημερινη διατροφη τους,γλυστριδα, μπροκολο,μαρουλι ,καροτο,αγγουρι,κοκκινη πιπερια φλωρινης.
*Για ποσο θα συνεχισω ετσι,οσο αναφορα την διατροφη τους;*
Τα πουλακια τα εχω ολα μαζι σε 76αρα κλουβα,και θα συνεχισω να τα εχω,για καποιο διαστημα,εκτος αν εχουμε τιποτα καυγαδες..Αυτα...

----------


## jk21

μετεφερα τα ποστ 217 και 227 εδω ,απο το θεμα που εχεις για το παχουλο καναρινι ,για να ειναι εντος θεματος .Εκει ειναι ασχετα και σχετικη ειναι μια φωτο για να δουμε το βαθμο παχυνσης του πουλιου , που δεν εχεις ανεβασει εδω και μερες ....

----------


## petran

> μετεφερα τα ποστ 217 και 227 εδω ,απο το θεμα που εχεις για το παχουλο καναρινι ,για να ειναι εντος θεματος .Εκει ειναι ασχετα και σχετικη ειναι μια φωτο για να δουμε το βαθμο παχυνσης του πουλιου , που δεν εχεις ανεβασει εδω και μερες ....


Δημητρη καλησπερα.Για να μην ειμαι εκτος θεματος,μου λες αν καταλαβα,στην υποενοτητα ''Διατροφη''να βαζω οτι εχει σχεση με τον χοντρουλη που πηρα απο τον Αποστολη,και πως πρεπει να βαλω μια φωτο εκεινου του καναρινιου.
Ενω σε αυτο το κομματι με την ''αναπαραγωγη''να συνεχιζω για οτι εχει σχεση με το ζευγος και τα μικρα καναρινακια του,σωστα;;
Αν ναι,πεστε μου καποια στιγμη αυτο που σας ρωτησα χτες,δηλαδη,πως θα ειναι η διατροφη της οικογενειας απο εδω και περα.
Καλο απογευμα σε ολους. :bye:

----------


## jk21

μετεφερα εδω το ποστ ,γιατι ειναι καποιο που εχεις ανοιξει για την οικογενεια και κυριως για τα μικρα και η διατροφη τους ,οταν προκειται για νεοσσους ,ειναι ενα μερος της πορειας της αναπαραγωγης και εχει καποια σχεση ,αρκει να μην επεκταθουμε καθαρα σε διατροφικα θεματα επι μακρον 

σιγουρα παντως δεν ειχαν να κανουν με το προβλημα του (πιθανος ) χοντρουλη 

γιατι μεχρι να δουμε σε φωτο το λιπος του (στο σχετικο θεμα που εχεις ηδη ανοιξει ) δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για χοντρουλη ντε και καλα  ....

----------


## petran

> μετεφερα εδω το ποστ ,γιατι ειναι καποιο που εχεις ανοιξει για την οικογενεια και κυριως για τα μικρα και η διατροφη τους ,οταν προκειται για νεοσσους ,ειναι ενα μερος της πορειας της αναπαραγωγης και εχει καποια σχεση ,αρκει να μην επεκταθουμε καθαρα σε διατροφικα θεματα επι μακρον 
> 
> σιγουρα παντως δεν ειχαν να κανουν με το προβλημα του (πιθανος ) χοντρουλη 
> 
> γιατι μεχρι να δουμε σε φωτο το λιπος του (στο σχετικο θεμα που εχεις ηδη ανοιξει ) δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για χοντρουλη ντε και καλα  ....


Καλα Δημητρη,δεν ξερεις.Τον χουφτωσες για να καταλαβεις,δεν τον χουφτωσες :: 
Τελικα δεν θα μου πει καποιος πως θα "κινηθω"απο εδω κ περα για την διατροφη των νεοσων κ των γονιων?
Θυμιζω οτι σκοπευω να τα εχω ολα μαζι(γονεις κ μικρα),θα δουμε για ποσο καιρο.
Καλο βραδυ σε ολους :bye:

----------


## jk21

απο μενα ,μονο αν γραψεις και στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξες και αφησες στη μεση .... για τον χοντρουλη ....

----------


## petran

> απο μενα ,μονο αν γραψεις και στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξες και αφησες στη μεση .... για τον χοντρουλη ....


ΔΔημητρη καλημερα.αφου ειπαμε στο αλλο θεμα να γραφω για τον "χοντρουλη" και εδω για την "οικογενεια",γιατι μου λες οτι κατι δεν καταλαβα.Στο αλλο θεμα,θα βγαλω φωτκ κ θα μου πειτε αν αδυνατβσε.Δεν το αφησα στη μεση λοιπον,υπηρχε λογος.

----------


## jk21

δεν σου ειπα οτι κατι δεν καταλαβες ... ειπα οτι για να γραψω εδω ,θελω να γραψεις εσυ και εκει που ειχα γραψει αλλα περιμενω μερες να δω μια φωτο και τιποτα  ... φωτο οταν οπως ηταν τοτε ,για να αξιολογησουμε το ποσο διαιτα θελει ... οχι μετα απο μερες ... τοτε αν ειναι οκ ,ε πετυχε η οποια διαιτα εκανες χωρις να τον δουμε ,αν δεν ειναι ,πηγε χαμενος χρονος ...

----------


## ninos

Πάντως τους γονείς σιγά-σιγά πρέπει να τους χωρίσεις, αφού η τροφή των μικρών είναι πιο πλούσια (αυγοτροφη). Μετά τον 1,5 μήνα δεν ειναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή παροχή της.

----------


## petran

> Πάντως τους γονείς σιγά-σιγά πρέπει να τους χωρίσεις, αφού η τροφή των μικρών είναι πιο πλούσια (αυγοτροφη). Μετά τον 1,5 μήνα δεν ειναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή παροχή της.


Στελιο καλησπερα.Τι εννοεις,να βαλω τους γονεις μαζι, αλλά χωρια απο τα μικρα,ή να βαλω χωρια τους γονεις τον ενα απο τον άλλο,και τα μικρα μαζι μεν, αλλά χωρια απο τους γονεις; :bye:

----------


## petran

Τα μωρακια μου ::  ::  :Jumping0046:  :Love0063: 

και οι ψυχουλιτσες μου ::  :Love0034:

----------


## jk21

Οι γονεις να ειναι ξεχωρα απο τα μικρα ,αν αυτα πια τρωνε μονα τους και σπορους .Αυτο καταλαβαινω να εννοει και ο Στελιος 

πριν την πτεροροια τους ,οι γονεις δεν εχουν πια αναγκη αυγοτροφης καθημερινα και μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα φτανει για αυτους και μονο εντος πτεροριας θα ενισχυσεις 

τα μικρα συνεχιζουν να αναπτυσσονται ,εχουν αναγκη αυγοτροφης αλλα οχι πρωι απογευμα αλλα καπως μειωμενη .Στο διμηνο που θα ξεκινησει η μικρη πτεροροια τους θα ενισχυσεις ξανα ,εκτος αν δεις οτι εχουν ηδη ποσοτητα λιπους ,οποτε εκει θα δουμε πως θα δρασεις 

χορταρικα συχνοτατα σε γονεις και μικρα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.Σημερα ειχαμε στιγμες αποχωρισμου.
Χωρισα τα μικρα απο τους γονεις,διοτι εκτος,οτι τα μικρα ειναι πλεον 35 ημερων πανω κατω(αν κ δεν σκοπευα να τα χωρισω ακομα),εδω και κανα 2 μερες ειδα τον ενα σκουφατο,ο οποιος ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμος απο τα 3 αδελφακια κ εχει αρχισει να σαλιαριζει εντονα,να την ''πεφτει'' και στον πατερα κ στην μανα του.Εδω ο πατερας που ειναι ''η ψυχουλα'',καποιες στιγμες φορτωνε κ ψιλοανταπεδιδε.
Ετσι λοιπον εβαλα τους γονεις στην 60αρα που εχω,και αφου ανεβασα το κατω ραφι απο το dexion,τοποθετησα τους γονεις στην κατω θεση,εννοειτε με πλεγμα γυρω γυρω,αλλά λυπαμαι,χωρις σιτα για τα κουνουπια.Αλλωστε τοσο καιρο που τα ειχα ολα μαζι,μονο στην πλατη ειχα σιτα,την οποια μαλιστα προσφατα εφτιαξα.
Ετσι λοιπον οπως βλεπετε στη φωτο,στο πανω ραφι εχουμε το χειμερινο σπιτακι με τα πλεξιγκλας,στην μεση τα 3 πιτσιρικια στην 76αρα,και κατω τους γονεις στην 60αρα.
Αυτα λοιπον ειναι τα νεα μας...
Τωρα που τα εχω χωρισει,θα παρακαλουσα τους ειδικους(Ακάκιεεεε,ε,sory jk21-Ninos λαμβανεις ::  ::  :Scared0016: )
να μου πουν(οποτε μπορεσετε και βρειτε ευκαιρια)τι να κανω με την διατροφη τους,εκτος απο την καθημερινη χρηση λαχανικων που θα ακολουθησω.
Πτερορια δεν βλεπω σε κανενα πουλακι,τουλαχιστον οσο μπορω να παρω χαμπαρι,ετσι;Πιστευω θα το καταλαβω οταν συμβει.
* Πεστε μου σας παρακαλω,οσο αναφορα το αυγο,την αυγοτροφη κ τους σπορους(το μιγμα του Δημητρη εχω)*
Καληνυχτα σας,και καλη εβδομαδα που ερχεται σε ολους.
P.S.Δυστυχως επανεφερα το πουλακι του Αποστολη σε μικρο κλουβακι για να βαλω τους γονεις στην 60αρα.

----------


## jk21

ποστ 238 .....

----------


## petran

> ποστ 238 .....


2+3+8=13. :: 

13:Α-Β-Γ-Δ-Ε-Ζ-Η-Θ-Ι-Κ-Λ-Μ-*Ν* :Icon Question:  :oopseyes: 


Ντάξξξεεειιιιι. ::  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0015:  :Mad0007:  :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0022:  :Anim 45:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια κ καλη εβδομαδα.
Καταρχην θυμιζω οτις χτες χωρισα τα μικρα απο τους γονεις.
Σημερα ομως,ο ηχος του τσακωμου που ακουγα που κ που,οταν ηταν γονεις κ παιδια μαζι,εγινε παρα πολυ εντονος.
Κυταξα εξω κ ειδα αερομαχιες ,του ενος σκουφατου ,με ενα αδελφακι του.
Ειναι  ο ιδιος σκουφατος που πουλαγε τσαμπουκα στους γονεις του.
Αναγκαστικα,επειδη επρεπε να φυγω για δουλεια,εβαλα το χωρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα,και στη μια μερια εβαλα τον χουλιγκανο κ στην άλλη τα δυο αφελφακια του.
Και παλι ομως στο μερος που ειναι τα 2 αδελφια,ακουω το ηχο του τσακωμου κ βλεπω ψιλοαρπαγματα.
Τι να κανω;;
Μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να τα χωρισω κ να τα δωσω αλλού;
Μηπως εχουνε νευρικοτητα κ πρεπει να τα επαναφερω στην κλουβα με τους γονεις;
Σας ευχαριστω,καλημερα.

----------


## jk21

εχεις ενα νεοσσο (μαλλον αρσενικο ) που θελει να δηλωσει την κυριαρχια του στο χωρο και το προσπαθουσε και με τον πατερα ακομα μεσα .Κατι που συμβαινει πολυ συχνα σε νεα πουλια .Αν οι αψιμαχιες ηταν εντονες ,καλα εκανες και τα χωρισες τα αλλα απο αυτον  .Καλα ηταν να ειχαν περισσοτερο χωρο να πετανε ,αλλα εμπρος σε τυχον επιθεσεις του που θα ειχαμε σε αυτα ,ειναι η μονη λυση ,εκτος αν μπορεις να τον βαλεις καπου αλλου μονο του και να δωσεις ολο το χωρο στα υπολοιπα .Σε ολα τα μικρα ,θα παρακολουθεις αν τωρα που ειναι μονα τους ,σιγουρα τρωνε και σπορους .Μικροτσακωμοι σε αυτα που μεινανε μαζι ,δεν ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα και συμβαινουν .Οι εντονοι ειναι προβλημα 

το τι θα κρατησεις και τι θα δωσεις ,εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο τους χωρους που εχεις να διαθεσεις για αυτα ,το χρονο που εχεις να διαθεσεις και τους στοχους σου 

αν κρατησεις μονο αρσενικα ,να θεωρησεις οτι σε περιοδο πυρωματος ,θα θελει καθενα το χωρο του 

αν κρατησεις και θηλυκα ,να ξερεις οτι με αρσενικα συνυπαρχοντα εστω και σε διαφορετικο κλουβι ,σιγουρα θα θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν και θα σου αραδιαζουν οσα δεν ζευγαρωσεις ,καθε τοσο ασπορα 

αν θελησεις να ζευγαρωσεις ,να υπολογισεις οτι δεν επιτρεπεται αδερφια μεταξυ τους και ισως χρειαζεται να κανεις καποιες ανταλλαγες

----------


## petran

> εχεις ενα νεοσσο (μαλλον αρσενικο ) που θελει να δηλωσει την κυριαρχια του στο χωρο και το προσπαθουσε και με τον πατερα ακομα μεσα .Κατι που συμβαινει πολυ συχνα σε νεα πουλια .Αν οι αψιμαχιες ηταν εντονες ,καλα εκανες και τα χωρισες τα αλλα απο αυτον  .Καλα ηταν να ειχαν περισσοτερο χωρο να πετανε ,αλλα εμπρος σε τυχον επιθεσεις του που θα ειχαμε σε αυτα ,ειναι η μονη λυση ,εκτος αν μπορεις να τον βαλεις καπου αλλου μονο του και να δωσεις ολο το χωρο στα υπολοιπα .Σε ολα τα μικρα ,θα παρακολουθεις αν τωρα που ειναι μονα τους ,σιγουρα τρωνε και σπορους .Μικροτσακωμοι σε αυτα που μεινανε μαζι ,δεν ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα και συμβαινουν .Οι εντονοι ειναι προβλημα 
> 
> το τι θα κρατησεις και τι θα δωσεις ,εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο τους χωρους που εχεις να διαθεσεις για αυτα ,το χρονο που εχεις να διαθεσεις και τους στοχους σου 
> 
> αν κρατησεις μονο αρσενικα ,να θεωρησεις οτι σε περιοδο πυρωματος ,θα θελει καθενα το χωρο του 
> 
> αν κρατησεις και θηλυκα ,να ξερεις οτι με αρσενικα συνυπαρχοντα εστω και σε διαφορετικο κλουβι ,σιγουρα θα θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν και θα σου αραδιαζουν οσα δεν ζευγαρωσεις ,καθε τοσο ασπορα 
> 
> αν θελησεις να ζευγαρωσεις ,να υπολογισεις οτι δεν επιτρεπεται αδερφια μεταξυ τους και ισως χρειαζεται να κανεις καποιες ανταλλαγες


Τα ειπες ολα Δημητρη.
Και εκει που ολα πηγαιναν καλά ::  ::  ::  :: .
Θα σκεφτω παρα πολυ,τι μπορω και τι θελω,γιατι ειναι κριμα,ειναι και αυτα ψυχουλες..
Τωρα το μεσημερι που γυρισα,εβγαλα το χωρισμα κ ενωσα παλι τα μικρα.Δεν ειδα καποιο τσαμπουκα μεταξυ τους.Ισως βεβαια να τα ειχε καταβαλει κ η ζεστη.
Τους εβαλα μπανιερα κ εκαναν κ τα 3 μπανιο,αλλα τα εχω παλι χωρια κ το απογευμα θα τα ξαναενωσω για να παρατηρησω την συμπεριφορα τους.
Παντως δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο.αλλά ο τσαμπουκας απο τον ενα σκουφατο(τον σεσημασμενο :: )αρχισε αν θυμαμαι καλά,οταν εβαλα το φαι.Κ ενω βαζω σε πολλες μεριες φαι κ λαχανικα.Να πεις οτι το ειχα σε ενα σημειο,πηγε καποιο άλλο αδελφακι,κ ο τυπος ''τα πηρε'',κ εκανε τσαμπουκα για να παρει την αρχηγια.
Θα επανελθω το βραδυ,δυστυχως με ενα αλλο προβλημα που εχει προκυψει.
Καλο απογευμα σε ολους.
Δημητρη για πολοστη φορα σε ευχαριστω.
P,S Τωρα το μεσημερι δεν τους εβαλα καθολου φαι,μονο νερα τους αλλαξα.

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις ταιστρες σε αντιθετα σημεια μεταξυ τους

----------


## petran

> να βαλεις ταιστρες σε αντιθετα σημεια μεταξυ τους


Καλησπερα.σας.
Παλι τα ιδια τωρα το απογευμα.Κανα 5΄λεπτο ησυχα κ μετα παλι τσαμπουκαδες.Ξαναεβαλα το χωρισμα.
Δημητρη τι ακριβως εννοεις,μου εξηγεις σε παρακαλω;

----------


## jk21

σε ενα χωρο , οπου υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για την διεκδικηση του φαγητου ,χρειαζονται αρχικα τουλαχιστον τοσες ταιστρες οσες και τα πουλια .Παρολα αυτα το κυριαρχο συνηθως ,την ωρα που παει πρωτο και τρωει ,δεν επιτρεπει τα αλλα να πανε ,ουτε στις διπλανες ταιστρες .Αν ομως ειναι απομακρυσμενες μεταξυ τους ,τοτε δεν μπορει να εχει τον ελεγχο παρα μονο αντε και σε μια ακομα εκτος της δικιας του 

αρα πιασε τα πιο απομακρυσμενα μεταξυ τους σημεια .Το πια ειναι αυτα ,θα το δεις εσυ

----------


## petran

> σε ενα χωρο , οπου υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για την διεκδικηση του φαγητου ,χρειαζονται αρχικα τουλαχιστον τοσες ταιστρες οσες και τα πουλια .Παρολα αυτα το κυριαρχο συνηθως ,την ωρα που παει πρωτο και τρωει ,δεν επιτρεπει τα αλλα να πανε ,ουτε στις διπλανες ταιστρες .Αν ομως ειναι απομακρυσμενες μεταξυ τους ,τοτε δεν μπορει να εχει τον ελεγχο παρα μονο αντε και σε μια ακομα εκτος της δικιας του 
> 
> αρα πιασε τα πιο απομακρυσμενα μεταξυ τους σημεια .Το πια ειναι αυτα ,θα το δεις εσυ


Ενταξει καταλαβα.Το πρβι ομως,επειδη παλι θα παω για δουλεια,θα εχω το χωρισμα κ το μεσημερι(μιας κ θα γυρισω νωρις)θα δοκιμασω να βαλω μια ταιστρα στην μια ακρη,διπλα θα αφησω κενη,κ θα βαλω στην παραδιπλα κ στην άλλη ακρη.
Αν κ φοβαμαι οτι θα συωεχιζονται οι καυγαδες,μιας κ το απογευμα,χωρις να βαλω φαι,μολις εβγαλα το χωρισμα μετα απο 5',ειχαμε παλι ''θεμα''.

----------


## Steliosan

Το απογευμα συνηθως τσακωνονται για την σουιτα του κλουβιου για να κουρνιασουν η μανα με τα παιδια,ο πατερας με τα παιδια,ο πατερας με την μανα και τα αδερφια μεταξυ τους,τουλαχιστον ετσι κανουν τα δικα μου αλλα οχι εντονοι καυγαδες εξι ατομα σε μια εξηνταρα ειναι ενα θεμα ευτηχως σε 2-3 ημερες απογαλακτιζονται τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα..

----------


## petran

> Το απογευμα συνηθως τσακωνονται για την σουιτα του κλουβιου για να κουρνιασουν η μανα με τα παιδια,ο πατερας με τα παιδια,ο πατερας με την μανα και τα αδερφια μεταξυ τους,τουλαχιστον ετσι κανουν τα δικα μου αλλα οχι εντονοι καυγαδες εξι ατομα σε μια εξηνταρα ειναι ενα θεμα ευτηχως σε 2-3 ημερες απογαλακτιζονται τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα..


Στελιο,εμενα 3 μικρα σε 76αρα,και τσακωνονται..

----------

